#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-06
<ShawnR> ok, i hope someone can help me
<ShawnR> my terminal window i'm in now is the only thing responding in gnome
<ShawnR> i can switch to tty1 or whatever the ctrl+alt+F1 stuff is and work fine, but I can't switch to any other window, and my mouse won't change from the text input I bar
<ShawnR> I checked top and nothing is even taking more than 1%
<dorgan> hello all
<itnet7> ShawnR: were you right in the middle of workong on something? If not, and you can get to ctrl+alt+f1 you can type: sudo service gdm restart (assuming you're running gnome).
<ShawnR> itnet7: i was in the middle of something in inkscape
<ShawnR> does restarting gdm kill all windows i guess?  I killed the gnome-session, which prolly did the same thinge
<itnet7> ShawnR: man... sorry to hear that
<itnet7> yes
<ShawnR> s'ok, luckily wasn't too much
<ShawnR> i later went in and turned on auto-save... lol
<ShawnR> i did pretty good, my first time using inkscape other than to do fancy text in a video editor
<ShawnR> made a logo for my wife's "company" (selling crocheted and other crafty type items)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping 
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: I'm about to hit the rack need something?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: Talk with you in the Morning. 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 just wanted to say hi have a good one dude
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Good morning!
<jgdovin> hola all
<jgdovin> ive got a little issue im trying to figure out
<tiemonster> what's that?
<jgdovin> I set up an internal ubuntu server so i can set up a testing environment at work, and also run an internal time clock to get them off of paper punch cards
<jgdovin> i had it set up behind our untangle server and was having some issues so i moved it to connect directly to our router and it cannot get outside access
<tiemonster> DNS is set up properly?
<jgdovin> I have tried doing a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces as well as dhcp
<jgdovin> when i try to ping google.com it says unkown host right away, so i guess my dns is fudged up
<jgdovin> how are you doin btw tiemonster? I havent been in here in a while
<DammitJim> can one do HTTPS over a port other than 443?
<DammitJim> that should be no problem even with certificates, right?
<tiemonster> jgdovin: yes, DNS is jacked up. that's your problem. I'm ok.
<tiemonster> u?
<tiemonster> DammitJim: with proper configuration, yes
<tiemonster> it's common for high-security applications
<DammitJim> configuration where?
<tiemonster> apache
<DammitJim> ok, on the webserver... got it
<DammitJim> I thought we were running out of public IP addresses in the world... I guess not
<tiemonster> so the url would look like https://example.com:9000/ for example
<tiemonster> and you would change the SSL.conf to read Listen 9000 instead of Listen 443
<DammitJim> these developers make up services with different internal IP addressess as if there was no tomorrow
<jgdovin> tiemonster: any suggestions on where to start looking? Its a simple set up really.. its just a cable modem coming in to a linksys wrt54g router, then that goes to our switch.. but the server is plugged into the wrt54g
<DammitJim> ok, that I have done... just wasn't sure about the certificate part
<tiemonster> jgdovin: pastebin your ifconfig output
<jgdovin> DammitJim: the certificate should just be serving that its secure no matter what port
<tiemonster> DammitJim: port isn't on the certificate
<DammitJim> got it
<jgdovin> apache tells you wether its a secure port or not
<tiemonster> !seen MichelleQ 
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: MichelleQ was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 2 weeks, 5 days, 16 hours, 36 minutes, and 38 seconds ago: <MichelleQ> Do we have a meeting tonight?
<tiemonster> !seen MichelleQ1 
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: MichelleQ1 was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 5 days, 23 hours, 17 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <MichelleQ1> Morning, y'all.
<tiemonster> well hmph
<jgdovin> wow she hasnt been around in a while
<jgdovin> tiemonster: http://pastebin.com/W07m3578
<jgdovin> and heres my interfaces file
<jgdovin> http://pastebin.com/BVmppqaT
<tiemonster> jgdovin: see if you can ping 8.8.8.8
<jgdovin> yes i can
<tiemonster> oh I always have trouble with static IP
<jgdovin> lol
<tiemonster> that's definitely the problem, though
<jgdovin> well i changed it to dhcp and restarted the networking service
<jgdovin> and it keeps the same ip address
<tiemonster> and?
<jgdovin> and same problems
<jgdovin> lol
<tiemonster> does it work?
<jgdovin> is there something else i have to do to flush it?
<tiemonster> unknown host when pinging google.com?
<jgdovin> hmm wait one..
<jgdovin> maybe that time it actually grabbed a new ip
<jgdovin> gotta go check server room
<jgdovin> argh...
<jgdovin> so i restarted the networking service
<jgdovin> and i couldnt connect
<jgdovin> went and checked ifconfig and eth0 was down
<tiemonster> nice
<jgdovin> so i did ifconfig eth0 up
<jgdovin> and it has same ip :/
<jgdovin> http://pastebin.com/yAsK0qWM
<jgdovin> thats correct right?
<tiemonster> yeah
<tiemonster> how are you restarting networking?
<jgdovin> i was using /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jgdovin> so I went to the termninal
<jgdovin> it said to use service
<jgdovin> so I tried that
<jgdovin> when i try service network start it says networking start/waiting
<jgdovin> if i try to stop it says unknown instance
<jgdovin> same with restart and force-reload
<jgdovin> i think im just gonna reinstall the darn thing. lol
<tiemonster> try restarting
<tiemonster> not reinstalling
<jgdovin> ok
<jgdovin> one sec
<jgdovin> shut it all the way down
<jgdovin> started back up
<jgdovin> same.. service network start gives me... stop/waiting
<jgdovin> restart, start, force-reload say uknown instance
<jgdovin> i mean service networking
<jgdovin> and eth0 is down
<tiemonster> and the only configuration file you changed was interfaces?
<jgdovin> yea
<tiemonster> check it again
<jgdovin> only one i really knew about
<tiemonster> !seen mhall119 
<ubuntu-fl> tiemonster: mhall119 was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 1 day, 13 hours, 24 minutes, and 11 seconds ago: <mhall119> crashsystems1: it's only the inotify setup lines that's still there
<MichelleQ1> he's on his way to work
<tiemonster> k
<tiemonster> trying to decide if $60 for a hotel is worth it for the party, or if I should drain myself driving back at midnight
<jgdovin> tiemonster: interfaces looks the same
<MichelleQ1> tiemonster: go with the room
<tiemonster> jgdovin: don't know then. sorry.
<jgdovin> i dont think it matters that i was editing it with nano
<jgdovin> heard some people had problems editing with nano
<jgdovin> lol its ok tiemonster. Im gonna try a fresh install, see how that goes
<jgdovin> that or go back to 10.04 never had a problem with that
<tiemonster> I always have these problems when setting up static IP
<tiemonster> I always seem to figure it out
<jgdovin> yea but going back to dhcp should reverse it all. lmao
<jgdovin> i'll keep debugging on the clock :-D
<jgdovin> trying to save the ops manager some time, he has to add up everyones times every week. so stupid
<tiemonster> MichelleQ1: wait, the party is only an hour long?
<tiemonster> is this loco or personal?
<tiemonster> guess I should PM that...
<jgdovin> since when do ubuntu parties ever last just an hour
<jgdovin> :-p
<tiemonster> that's why I'm asking...
<jgdovin> :-D
<mhall119> tiemonster: did you get an answer from her?
<tiemonster> no
<tiemonster> mhall119: no
<jgdovin> hi mhall119!!!
<amouge_work> tiemonster: i have no patience today.. started a reinstall :-)
<tiemonster> k
<amouge_work> its monday, im at work, and dont feel like playing around. So anyway, hows the fl ubuntu loco doing?
<mhall119> doing well
<amouge_work> glad to hear :)
<mhall119> mostly recovered from UDS
<mhall119> though my ToDo list is still large
<amouge_work> my todo list spans in to the 22nd century
<MichelleQ1> tiemonster: you talking about the 18th?
<amouge_work> just started a new job, they manage thousands of different items, 6 databases for online stores sharing same inventory, and They want an inventory system built by christmas..
<mhall119> amouge[work]: nothing pays like rush work
<amouge[work]> mhall119: too bad its hourly
<amouge[work]> and not as much as i'd even like lol
<amouge[work]> but its steady money
<amouge[work]> tampa's rough right now finding a 40 hour a week tech job
<mhall119> well, that's better than nothing right?
<amouge[work]> exactly :)
<mhall119> amouge[work]: know any python?
<amouge[work]> mhall119: very very little
<mhall119> php or java?
<amouge[work]> I started learning it along side of django
<amouge[work]> mhall119: php is my primary
<amouge[work]> and im learning ruby and eventually will go back to python
<amouge[work]> right now my focus is getting mongo DB under my belt
<mhall119> hmmm, I got some php positions sent to me, but they're in Orlando
<amouge[work]> orlando is a bit far for me. plus its rough because i freelanced for like 4 years
<amouge[work]> and most companies want people with experience in a company, thats why i took this.
<amouge[work]> stay here for a year or 2 and then i have an actual full time coding position in my resume
<amouge[work]> for a decent size company
<mhall119> msg call Scott Goldstein at 813-864-2480
<mhall119> amouge[work]: ^^
<mhall119> he's a recruiter in Tampa, got my a couple of good jobs in the past
<mhall119> he might have some php openings
<amouge[work]> hmm ok
<amouge[work]> I'll look into him. im sceptic of recruiters
<amouge[work]> last one screwed me over, i was offered two jobs since i got here 3 weeks ago. lol.
<mhall119> so far Princeton has been the best recruiters I've worked with
<amouge[work]> one by the guy that came in to familiarize me with the system since he built it 3 years ago, and another for fedex integration.
<amouge[work]> fedex i dont wanna even think about.. i'd hate writing a hacked up vb every day
<mhall119> they offer good pay and good benefits
<mhall119> you can usually choose between hourly and salary
<tiemonster> MichelleQ: all sorted
<amouge[work]> cool, I'll look into them. Last recruiter I used gave me 20 an hour and charged the client 45 an hour, they used me for one project and said they couldnt afford it, they then went on to use me as a freelance under the table for a while
<amouge[work]> recruiter told me i needed to lower my rate if i wanted to continue working there
<mhall119> most will take around 40% of what the client is paying
<tiemonster> amouge[work]: eek
<mhall119> that's pretty standard
<tiemonster> this is why I'm a salaryman
<mhall119> some take upwards of 60%
<amouge[work]> yea.. 60% is rediculous though. espeically if she had lowered hers to like 15 an hour for her pay, she woulda kept making money
<mhall119> but Princeton gets good paying positions, around $30-$40/hr
<amouge[work]> and she wasnt even offering benefits
<amouge[work]> she got 25/hour that i worked just to do my timesheet every week
<mhall119> they also pay taxes
<amouge[work]> is princeton where that scott guy is?
<mhall119> amouge[work]: yeah
<amouge[work]> cool
<mhall119> at least he was still there last time I heard from him
<amouge[work]> I keep getting emails from some place called... veredus corp, they recruit in the area too
<amouge[work]> i get calls occasionally telling me they have a position for me
<mhall119> yeah, veredus is big
<mhall119> I've not worked for them though
<amouge[work]> i'll check out princeton since you suggested them, Im less weary if someone recommends them
<amouge[work]> just dont wanna get screwed
<amouge[work]> it is amazing though to see that ive been trying to get a full time job for the last year, now that i have it ive had 2 more offers in 3 weeks
<mhall119> they got me 2 jobs, the second one went permanent
<amouge[work]> awesome
<amouge[work]> its nice, i was starting to get writers block of sorts as a freelancer. working from home always being there wears you down.
<amouge[work]> My creativity has come back and im starting to enjoy it like I did when I first started
<DammitJim> why can't I reach public IP addresses that I own from inside my network? Is that normal?
<amouge[work]> reinstalling fixed the problem :D
<amouge[work]> now to try static
<amouge[work]> yay! I can ping google.com with static ip setup. woohoo
<zoopster> DammitJim: it's normal if your trying to go out and come back on a non-routable address
<zoopster> DammitJim: but with a proper firewall config, it *should* not be a problem unless it's viewed as a security issue
<crashsystems1> Someone mention me recently? This tab was highlighted, but my logs don't go back for
<crashsystems1> Far*
<mhall119> crashsystems1: it was me
<crashsystems1> Hello
<mhall119> was just replying about the inotify code
<crashsystems1> Ok
 * crashsystems1 wishes he had time to get a breakfast burrito
<amouge[work]> crashsystems1: there is always time for breakfast burritos!
<crashsystems1> Work might disagree
<amouge[work]> hehe. oh, i have people to go get stuff like that for me ;D
<crashsystems1> Oh well, I'll have coffee and cereal at the office
<amouge[work]> wtf? my right parentheses isnt working on this computer
<crashsystems1> Nice
<amouge[work]> and I know its not the keyboard cause i have synergy set up... and it works fine on the other computer same keyboard. weird as crap!
<crashsystems1> Hash browns sound good too this morning
<amouge[work]> mmm
<amouge[work]> I actually was so hungry i ate my subway that was meant for lunch
<crashsystems1> Lol
<amouge[work]> tuna in the morning is probably not a good idea
<crashsystems1> Very true
<mhall119> zoopster: got lunch plans?
<DammitJim> thanks zoopster 
<DammitJim> what do you mean by a non routable address?
<DammitJim> it's an address I can get to from the outside
<zoopster> mhall119: yea unfortunately today is trashed
<mhall119> ok, another day then
<zoopster> DammitJim: non routable address is one that routers drop...10. for 24 bit block 172.16 for the 20 bit block, and 192.168 for the 16 bit block
<zoopster> DammitJim: I think the ipv6 arch has a similar concept, but I don't know what it is
<amouge[work]> wow freaking weird.. all of the sudden i cant get to our hosting company or any of our websites, but according to downforeveryoneorjustme.com all the sites are up
<jimmah> dantalizing: here I am from webos...wheeee
<amouge[work]> lol
<ImitatingReality> Hello folks.
<ImitatingReality> Hmm. Dead in here.
<amouge[work]> shhh.. we are napping
<zoopster> ImitatingReality: it's not really
<zoopster> wow...it's already 2p I just started working it seems and I started at 0530 
<ImitatingReality> *yawn*
<ImitatingReality> I got up late
<ImitatingReality> but i went to bed late.
<ImitatingReality> having fun working zoopster
<ImitatingReality> ?
<amouge[work]> lol my day is flying by too
<amouge[work]> now if i can smack samba in to being a bit quicker
<zoopster> yes ImitatingReality having fun
<zoopster> there is only one way to work you know...if you don't like it, don't do it!
<ImitatingReality> yup
<amouge[work]> zoopster: True :)
<ImitatingReality> mmm... ice cream...
<zoopster> anyone pick up the cyanogenmod 6.1 update?
<amouge[work]> argh.. wtf?
<zoopster> dantalizing: ??
 * ImitatingReality smacks computer
<ImitatingReality> I can't even download the upgrades.
<zoopster> ImitatingReality: for cyanogenmod?
<ImitatingReality> no
<zoopster> or just ubuntu
<ImitatingReality> for ubuntu
<zoopster> well that stinks
<zoopster> mirror issue?
<ImitatingReality> im stuck in 9.4 kubuntu
<ImitatingReality> yes
<ImitatingReality> I tried to download the security updates and whatnot but the package thing crashed
<amouge[work]> anyone good with samba?
<amouge[work]> nvm got it :)
<ImitatingReality> I tried to download the security updates and whatnot but the package thing crashed
<ImitatingReality> agh
<ImitatingReality> arrow keys... -_-
<ImitatingReality> it doesnt help i havent been using computers in a while so its like all my computer knowledge leaked out of my head
<ImitatingReality> ah well. i give up.
<zoopster> ImitatingReality: go to a terminal prompt and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and that will do it all for you.
<amouge[work]> anyone really familiar with pear problems?
<amouge[work]> I cant get apache to recognize pear is installed.. but cli sees it fine...
<amouge[work]> ran a test script in browser and in cli using php test2.php
<amouge[work]> cli returns pass, browser returns fail when i try to require('PEAR.php');
<reya276> hey I have a nook(older B&W) and I want to get books from Google Book Store but it says I need this 'eReader library management software' is this available for Ubuntu
<reya276> take a look here http://books.google.com/help/ebooks/ereader.html
<mhall119> reya276: calibre might do what you need
<mhall119> http://calibre-ebook.com/
<reya276> oh I have that already
<amouge[work]> argh gonna shoot myself over this pear crap
<reya276> but why would I need that it says all I have to do is put it in my nook directory and done, but I see what you mean in case it does not read the format I can use this to convert it
<reya276> PEAR
<reya276> PHP PEAR
<amouge[work]> yea php pear :/
<reya276> shooting one self is not a very good Idea
<amouge[work]> awwww your no fun
<reya276> but if it makes you happy go for it, LOL
<amouge[work]> jee thanks :-p
<amouge[work]> lol
<amouge[work]> i just wanna test out this stupid freaking time clock script to see if it will work for our needs. so annoying
<reya276> did you install the PEAR modules for apache and PHP from the repositories
<reya276> I too had issues getting PEAR to work without Webmail Server and EgroupWare, it turned out I did not have the modules for PEAR installed
<reya276> *with our
<amouge[work]> hmm.. dunno about the apache modules
<reya276> yeah, take a look and make sure they are active/installed
<amouge[work]> isnt it just called php-pear ?
<reya276> this is for Web base programming right
<amouge[work]> yes
<reya276> one sec, let me look at my apache config
<itnet7> reya276: The site says you need digital editions to download the actual e-book. The acsm file that you originally downloaded when you purchased the e-book is like a digital receipt that grants you the ability to get the download the actual .pdf or epub formatted book through digital edtions. Holy DRM Batman!.
<amouge[work]> lol
<reya276> LOL
<reya276> oh so I should not buy books from google, I don't think I have a choice is not like any other seller has zero DRM
<reya276> I rather support Google than Amazon or BN
<itnet7> I'll bet the Adobe Digitial Editions will rely upon .net so you probably won't be able run it in wine
<reya276> but whatever I guess in this DRM world is all the same right
<itnet7> I think it might be better for you to get the books straight from the publisher if possible
<itnet7> O'reilley books do not at this point seem to contain DRM, and you can directly download .pdf's I believe
<reya276> well I get them from BN right now since I have a Nook the only issue is that I can't sync to my PC because BN does not have a Desktop software for Ubuntu, Only WinJunk/MAC
<reya276> Why I don't understand is why Google does not come up with a desktop ap for Ubuntu as is the most popular desktop dist for nix
<reya276> DRM or not
<amouge[work]> you think my problem could be with permissions?
<reya276> at this point I can care less, it has gotten to the point that you can't get anything without it
<amouge[work]> cause im running php cli as root
<itnet7> Chuck and I have successfully used Calibre to sideload books, not sure about synching with purchased books. Make sure you're using the latest calibre though if you notice any issues with your device appearing
<reya276> music on some stores
<amouge[work]> to test the script
<amouge[work]> and if so, whats the workaround on that? :-D
<itnet7> the standard delivered calibre continued giving me errors with the Sony E-reader I have.
<itnet7> the nook was recognized immediately
<itnet7> even with the standard version included in the repos
<itnet7> not delivered, sorry
<itnet7> but upgrading to the latest allowed for the sony device to be seen, and gave me some really cool added features
<amouge[work]> [Mon Dec 06 15:43:23 2010] [warn] [client 192.168.1.117] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Fatal error:  require_once(): Failed opening required 'System.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/clients/client1/web2/web/test2.php on line 2
<amouge[work]> i guess thats a permissions problem?
<itnet7> reya276: check out this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-701191.html
<reya276> it seems though you are missing this System.php
<reya276> so it could an issue with the PEAR version that you are using
<amouge[work]> [Mon Dec 06 15:43:23 2010] [warn] [client 192.168.1.117] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  require_once(/usr/share/php/System.php): failed to open stream: Operation not permitted in /var/www/clients/client1/web2/web/test2.php on line 2
<amouge[work]> reya276: the same exact script is returning true through CLI php
<amouge[work]> so its working in cli
<reya276> amouge[work], right that is not a permission thing it is actually saying that it can't find System.php
<amouge[work]> reya276: but it can find it when in cli? I checked the php.ini for both, and made sure the include_path was identical
<reya276> that does not make sense because according to the first error you posted it says you are missing and inclue which points to system.php
<amouge[work]> im just tellign you... I did a require_once('System.php'); echo 'true';
<reya276> It could be a permission issue, sometimes PHP is not the best scripting language in terms of error debugging
<amouge[work]> in cli it gets the true, so no fatal error
<amouge[work]> in browser it dies and doesnt output anything
<amouge[work]> :/ so frustrating
<itnet7> Adobe at the least should have made ADE an adobe air app
<reya276> oh ok then what are the permission assigned to system.php or the file which is calling the function
<tiemonster> amouge[work]: permissions need to match user/group for apache
<amouge[work]> the include path is owned by root
<tiemonster> so either apply more liberal permissions, or chown to the same user:group as apache
<amouge[work]> which is the default
<reya276> are running this from the user directory such as public_html?
<tiemonster> defaults never work
<tiemonster> wait - what?
<tiemonster> root?
<reya276> or are you running it from /var/www
<amouge[work]> reya276: ive got it set up so everything is served from /var/www
<tiemonster> bad idea
<reya276> ok in Apache you can set up a module where you can create all your web apps to run from your Home directory such as /home/username/public_html/
<amouge[work]> tiemonster: its an internal server with no access to the outside
<tiemonster> because permission problems are going to force you to either run apache as root (terrible idea), or chown /var/www to www-user (worse)
<reya276> ok so from /var/www
<reya276> then you will have to give it the correct permissions to run correctly
<tiemonster> I usually create /home/www and chown it to www-user, setting this as the document root
<tiemonster> then all will be well
<reya276> I think it is usually 644 or 755 can't remember which one
<tiemonster> amouge[work]: doesn't matter
<tiemonster> reya276: that won't solve the problem
<amouge[work]> tiemonster: hrm.. damn thats gonna change a lot cause i installed ispconfig to play with it too
<reya276> tiemonster, right that way I don't have to worry about the permissions thing
<amouge[work]> and it puts everything in /var/www
<amouge[work]> lol
<tiemonster> /var/www was made for static files
 * amouge[work] smacks him self in the face
<tiemonster> not PHP applications
<tiemonster> I wouldn't recommend changing the permissions of that folder
<tiemonster> but you can certainly do it
<reya276> well ok then you can't change the permissions to your script, or why don't you just make wwwdata the owner
<tiemonster> you could also just chown it to www-user or whatever
<reya276> this way everything will run with the correct permissions
<reya276> www-data
<amouge[work]> i tried chown 'ing /var/www to www-data
<reya276> then that should have worked, did you tried doing it sudo chown -R /var/www/appdir www-data
<amouge[work]> lrwxrwxrwx  1 www-data www-data   30 2010-12-06 14:03 time.pnsnow.com 
<tiemonster> you'll have to change the group as well
<amouge[work]> ive been messing with all kinds of things
<reya276> this way www-data will own everything within the /appdir 
<amouge[work]> drwxr-xr-x  8 www-data www-data 4096 2010-12-06 14:55 www
<tiemonster> don't know what to tell ya
<tiemonster> amouge[work]: did you do it recursively?
<amouge[work]> tiemonster: yes sir
<amouge[work]> :/
<tiemonster> man, crap luck today.
<tiemonster> oh yeah - it's Monday
<amouge[work]> lol yup
<reya276> yeah that is very weird, it should have worked
<reya276> what is it exactly that the script is suppose to do?
<amouge[work]> reya276: right now im just running a test to try and include either PEAR.php or System.php both included in a pear install
<amouge[work]> both work through cli
<amouge[work]> the script im trying to install is an internal timeclock
<amouge[work]> so that the boss doesnt manually add time anymore
<reya276> Oh on another topic does anyone know if there is a lightscribe package to write on LightScribe CDs/DVDs
<amouge[work]> reya276: like a program for doing that? as opposed to drivers?
<reya276> then dude that Chown -R should have worked
<amouge[work]> reya276: have you tried lightscribe simple labeler?
<reya276> just for testing sakes try giving those files 777 perm
<reya276> and see what happens
<amouge[work]> the /var/www ?
<amouge[work]> or the /usr dir?
<reya276> no to the /appdir where your script is located
<amouge[work]> lol thats what i thought
<reya276> your web app structure should be /var/www/web_app_dir
<amouge[work]> failure
<reya276> man that is weird
<reya276> ok do you have the "authz_user" module enabled?
<reya276> and the "env" module enabled?
<reya276> and the "autoindex" module enabled?
<reya276> and just in case also enabled your "userdir" module too
<amouge[work]> i assume that would show up in phpinfo()
<amouge[work]> k i enabled all
<amouge[work]> the only one not enabled was userdir
<amouge[work]> still no fix
<amouge[work]> im getting this when i restart apache btw
<amouge[work]> Warning: SuexecUserGroup directive requires SUEXEC wrapper.
 * amouge[work] sighs
<amouge[work]> k fixed the warning
<amouge[work]> but no fix for problem. lmao
<reya276> amouge[work], damn dude sorry but at this point I'm not sure what is wrong
<amouge[work]> its cool im testing some other theories
<reya276> hey is there a way I can install a 32bit software .deb on my 64bit OS
<amouge[work]> heading home all.
<reya276> I know there is something about force something
<reya276> or other....
<amouge[away]> http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/03/install-32-bit-deb-packages-on-64-bit/
<amouge[away]> later
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> ah man total failure http://paste.ubuntu.com/540441/
<cjohnston> do be do
<ShawnR> anyone know why L3 cache would be disabled in BIOS for a Xeon processor?
<mhall119> do xeons have l3 cache?
<ShawnR> mhall119: some do i think... i know newer ones do
<mhall119> oh, I didn't know xeons were still being made
<ShawnR> and i honestly don't know which ones these are... got a dual Xeon 2.0ghz 2u server from my uncle, playing with it now
<ShawnR> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117187
<ShawnR> looks like that one might be it, with 4MB shared L3
<ShawnR> at least... i'm hoping that is the right one
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-07
<klutz> does anyone know how to slow down the burn speed to 1 or 2?  option defalts back to 4X when I set it to 1 or 2...
<klutz> k3B  sorry
<klutz>  does anyone know how to slow down the burn speed to 1 or 2?  option defalts back to 4X when I set it to 1 or 2... using  k3B
<mhall119> itnet7: did you meet the gov today?
<chattr> klutz: use wodim in terminal with speed=0 or speed=2 or speed=4 ? ( =0 will default to the lowest possible for the drive and medium)
<itnet7> mhall119: the gov? 
<itnet7> he came to Melbourne?
<mhall119> itnet7: he came to Harris, according to Facebook
<itnet7> lol, well... He didn't swing over to our Project :-)
<itnet7> They are probably hiding us
<mhall119> too liberal
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: o/ dude!! how's it going!!? long time
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: how are you?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: i'm good... finally done with school completely!!
<itnet7> Wow!!!
<itnet7> You've finished your MBA, Congrats!!!!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: MsC in Telecom & Networking actually!! lol
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: anyway, how's it been going for ya?
<RoAkSoAx> \/win 12
<itnet7> Not too bad, trying to keep my head above water!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: how's work?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: not that great
<itnet7> It would be seriously nice if teachers could put out vocabulary words in .pdf format for middleschool
<itnet7> bbl
<ShawnR> gah, so i was going to attempt installing centos on a new server of mine, but it doesn't seem to want to boot.  time to get 10.10 server :)
<ShawnR> so i feel like an idiot
<ShawnR> i was guessing the xeons were 64-bit, but they are ONE generation shy of the 64-bit xeons
<amouge[work]> morning all
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> Has anyone used or heard of the Hudson project/tools
<amouge[work]> reya276: negative
<DammitJim> morning
<tiemonster> reya276: yes
<reya276> what is it?
<tiemonster> reya276: continuous integration
<tiemonster> builds your project on a schedule or per commit
<tiemonster> runs unit tests and checks for errors
<tiemonster> you get a green, yellow, or red light per build
<tiemonster> it allows you to continually know the state of stability of a software project
<tiemonster> you can even set it up to e-mail insults to the person responsible for breaking the build
<tiemonster> ;-)
<reya276> tiemonster, thanks
<tiemonster> delayed reaction?
<reya276> yes I need some coffee
<reya276> trying to put out too many fires, just too early for all of this
<reya276> Hey is there a way to block contacts on Empathy IM?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: It doesn't look like it. :(
<reya276> man that sucks, cause for some reason these damn fem bots on Yahoo IM are targeting my Acct. the funny thing is that this is a Brand new IM account
<reya276> how are these people getting my acct.
<reya276> no one and I mean no one has this acct. except for the people here at work
<maxolasersquad> Dictionary attack, or by seeing that handle used elsewhere, possibly.
<maxolasersquad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/411898
<maxolasersquad> According to it, the feature should be available in Maverick.
<maxolasersquad> Maybe someone else here can confirm or deny that.
<reya276> I bet Fedora users have it
<reya276> lol
<maxolasersquad> I'm not seeing that feature in my Natty VM.
<maxolasersquad> I can't wrap my brain brain around Ubuntu not having aptitude instfaul.
<maxolasersquad> s/instfaul/installed by defaul/
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: what feature...I came late to the party
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: the dev's want you to use ubuntu software center for everything...it's still in the default seed for ubuntu server I think
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: doesn't that bug discuss disabling logging of conversations. I think that reya276 is referring to when you log in to empathy and there are like 3 invitations from Yahoo IM accounts requesting conversations with you
<itnet7> You're asked if you want to accept the chat invitation, and are presented with 3 options. Later, Yes, and No... In Pidgin, you can easily block requests from everyone that you haven't added in your buddy list, so you never see those requests once you set your security right. 
<zoopster> itnet7: heh...I just disabled yahoo
<itnet7> zoopster: yeah, you can do that, but it kind of isn't good for people that have friends that only happen to have yahoo im
<pak33m> hehe in bitlbee i just say "no"
<pak33m> hey itnet7 :)
<itnet7> pak33m: agreed, but bitlbee isn't the default IM :-)
<itnet7>  how are you pak33m ?
<pak33m> doing alright. moving slowly.
<itnet7> Ah!
<pak33m> moving equaling my feet 
<itnet7> Oh... wow
<itnet7> what happened? Are you okay?
<pak33m> im fine
<pak33m> :)
<pak33m> anybody else dist-upgrade to natty from maverick with unity already installed?
<zoopster> itnet7: true
<itnet7> zoopster: I can just imagine a kid  using empathy by default and having the facebook mentality and adding accounts, it could get ugly fast
<itnet7> pak33m: not I
<itnet7> bbiab lunch
<pak33m> its no biggie. unity never launches after i login. when i switch to ubuntu classic desktop it goes back to gnome-panel.
<pak33m> oh well time to look for bugs
<reya276> itnet7, yes that is exactly what I'm talking about. These people I don't even know want me to add them to my IM, one how did they get my name and two How can I block these people
<DammitJim> that's me, reya276 ... don't worry
<DammitJim> let me add you ;)
<reya276> DammitJim, lol you got jokes
<reya276> is there a place where I can download the UBUNTU 10.04 LTS 64bit server edition, the ISO for Ubuntu.com is crazy slow
<tiemonster> usf mirror, or ga tech
<tiemonster> http://ftp.usf.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<tiemonster> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<reya276> tiemonster, thanks
<tiemonster> reya276: you're welcome
<DammitJim> can one do an ls of a directory that has only files accessible for another user?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Could you rephrase that?  You want to do an ls on a directory, and only get files listed back that are readable for a certain user?
<DammitJim> I am wondering if I have a directory with a couple of files that I have access to and other files that I don't have access to
<DammitJim> would I only see mine?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: If you have r permissions on a folder, you can see all files in that folder.
<maxolasersquad> Even if you have neither r or w privileges on the file.
<DammitJim> got it
<DammitJim> thanks
<maxolasersquad> np
<DammitJim> what would su -c sh do?
<mhall119> runs sh as root
<mhall119> specifically on Ubuntu it'll run "/bin/bash -c sh", which will give you a dash shell running as root
<maxolasersquad> Has anyone heard the likelihood of Libre Office shipping in Natty?
<mhall119> jamal rocking the Unity! http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/12/07/unity-bitesize-bug-report-for-7-december/
<MichelleQ1> jamal: congrats, dude.
<jamal> MichelleQ1: huh?
<jamal> oh about the unity post?
<jamal> thanks :)
<MichelleQ1> yep
<MichelleQ1> :D
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-08
<mhall119> itnet7: meeting tonight?
<himuraken> mhall119, was wondering the same here...
<mhall119> there's no agenda
<mhall119> if anybody wants to have the meeting I'll chair it, otherwise we'll wait until the next one
<itnet7> Here now sorry
<itnet7> I didn't get a reminder on my phone, and we were trimming the tree :-)
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> I don't think we've got anything going on
<itnet7> No one has added any agenda itmes
<mhall119> motion to early adjourn
<itnet7> sounds good to me
<itnet7> crazy holidays :-P
<himuraken> Cool, take it easy yall.
<X-Man> good evening 
<itnet7> X-Man culb thanks for joining, but since no one has added any agenda items we have cancelled the meeting
<itnet7> How are you X-Man ?
<itnet7> ttyl himuraken !
<X-Man> itnet7, good getting ready to flash my samsung vibrant the rom came out yesterday
<X-Man> itnet7, I see you have been doing more geocaching
<itnet7> X-Man: what version of Anroid will that get you to?
<X-Man> 2.2
<itnet7> X-Man: yes a lot lately
<itnet7> Nice!!
<X-Man> itnet7,  are you going to the uds in hungry/
<itnet7> I actually drove down to sebastian over the weekend and found my first FTF (First to find)
<itnet7> it was really cool!
<X-Man> itnet7, very nice
<itnet7> Do you geocache where you live?
<itnet7> I have 90 finds
<X-Man> itnet7, I haven't but there is a lot of it, we have a national forest in our area with alot if finds
<itnet7> X-Man: you live in J-ville right?
<X-Man> itnet7, Tallahassee
<itnet7> Wow!
<itnet7> There is one that I had wanted to do over that way for my 100
<X-Man> itnet7, it needs to get a little warmer for me to get out, it was 34 this morning
<itnet7> Whoa!
<X-Man> a few weeks ago it was a nice 70 degrees
<itnet7> They say it's supposed to be like a yo yo in the next couple of upcoming weeks
<X-Man> itnet7, If you come up and do that find, let me know and I will go with you
<itnet7> Oh, sweet, it's a little further NW than tallahassee even
<itnet7> I am trying to find a link for it now
<X-Man> itnet7, which IRC client do you use?
<X-Man> itnet7, is the find still in Florida?
<itnet7> Yes
<itnet7> I should have written it down
<itnet7> X-Man: found it: http://coord.info/GC20YZQ
<X-Man> itnet7, I looked it up, it is in Niceville, It said to have found 99 find before doing the Niceville one, Why is that?
<itnet7> Just because they wanted it to be a milestone cache
<itnet7> If you do it for you #100 and can prove it by the screenshotting the stat page, they'll add your name to the list
<X-Man> cool
<itnet7> Yeah, kind of neat!
<itnet7> You could still go with me, they just won't give you smiley until your over 99 finds
<X-Man> I see
<itnet7> Pretty darn far though!
<itnet7> 391 miles
<itnet7> from here
<X-Man> yeah it is like 2 hours from here
<itnet7> Wow!
<itnet7> I can do it at anytime after my 99, so perhaps if you decide to get back into it, and get up there in numbers I can visit and we can do it
<itnet7> not try to pressure you btw
<itnet7> trying *
<itnet7> Good going jamal !
<jamal> itnet7: thanks :)
<itnet7> even britta got photo credits :-)
<X-Man> good night all
<itnet7> gnight X-Man !
<itnet7> ttys
<jamal> banshee will be the default music player for natty?
<mhall119> jamal: yup
<mhall119> which means Mono is sticking around in the default install for the forseable future
<DammitJim> who has a rooted android phone?
<himuraken> DammitJim, i
<DammitJim> himuraken, can you check for wpa_supplicant.conf in your /data/misc/wifi folder, please?
<himuraken> Sec
<DammitJim> I want to make sure that file is there
<DammitJim> 'su' of course!
<himuraken> ....mounting
<DammitJim> mounting????
<himuraken> was plugging in phone
<DammitJim> oh ok
<himuraken> So its on flash not sd eh?
<himuraken> sec then.
<DammitJim> I guess that's easier than using terminal on the phone
<DammitJim> :D
<himuraken> Yeha that was my thought
<DammitJim> I think /data is in flash
<himuraken> mount only shows sd
<himuraken> sec checking term
<DammitJim> I would do
<DammitJim> su
<DammitJim> cd /data
<DammitJim> cd misc
<DammitJim> cd wifi
<DammitJim> cat wpa_supplicant.conf
<DammitJim> or from adb
<DammitJim> find / -name 'wifi'
<himuraken> no misc sub
<himuraken> standby searching
<DammitJim> k, thanks
<DammitJim> what rom are you running?
<himuraken> Yeah I have the supplicant.conf
<himuraken> cyanogen.
<himuraken> Wow thats openly readable (scary)
<himuraken> Need anything else DammitJim ?
<himuraken> PM if you want me to try anything else for you DammitJim 
<DammitJim> thank you
<DammitJim> what directory was wpa_supplicant.conf in?
<himuraken> DammitJim, /data/misc/wifi/ on flash
<chattr> about t minus 35 minutes for SpaceX Falcon 9 launch
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<chattr> hey, reya276.  Falcon 9 launch countdown aborted at t minus 2:50, clock is reset to t minus 13 and holding
<reya276> word!
<reya276> ok I have no clue what that is, is the US launching something
<reya276> and no one told me Darn it
<chattr> SpaceX private company launch.
<reya276> oh ok, cool. Where is it going?
<chattr> first private company into orbit
<chattr> http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php
<reya276> Mars, a Satellite etc....
<reya276> cool, thanks
<reya276> Nice, I like the website looks kinda like Space.com
<chattr> it'll attempt to orbit the Dragon reusable spacecraft.  Dragon may in future resupply the space station and carry crew
<reya276> wow that is a pretty big rocket for it being a private company and all
<chattr> still financed by taxpayers atm.  future, who knows?
<reya276> oh that would be awesome as they can actually make this usable, meaning expanding and or rebuilding the space station
<reya276> well but at least NASA is not running the show
<chattr> NASA at KSC has been very hard hit recently
<chattr> I'm about 75 miles north of KSC, btw
<reya276> They keep too many secrets from us, to find out what I'm talking about you have to read a book called "Dark Mission" by Richard C. Hogland
<chattr> no, haven't heard of it, actually
<chattr> sorry, misunderstood, thought you asked if I had read that book
<chattr> back in a little while
<ShawnR> so, i was just browsing around and found neo office... openoffice for macs
<ShawnR> i thought OO was based on java and therefore, already multi-platform
<reya276> for Ubuntu?
<reya276> well its available for all platforms
<ShawnR> no, for mac (i know slightly off topic)
<ShawnR> i'm reading the site, they redid it in mac os x code and i guess has seed imrovements
<reya276> yes for mac they do too its called Neo Office
<ShawnR> i guess i just don't see the reason to totally re-write the code, oh well
<reya276> well I think the reason(not 100% sure) is that MAC OSX had some issues with the existing code which all the other OS share, so they had to make some modifications to it, mainly due to the way it looks. I don't think for mac you can just use a GTK theme
<reya276> And also it could be due to some Java VM differences as well but again I'm not 100% sure
<reya276> regardless of the issues is still a pretty good piece of software and a great alternative to MS Office any given day dude
<ShawnR> oh definitely
<ShawnR> you might be right with the gtk issue
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I don't know how OO looks on a mac, but the GTK apps I've seen on macs do not integrate with the menu bar, and can make the experience feel very off.
<tiemonster> YEAH!
<tiemonster> pretty cool stuff
<mhall119> ShawnR: OpenOffice is writted primarily in C or C++
<mhall119> only some parts, like OO.o Base, make extensive use of Java
<mhall119> the design of OO.o separates the UI from the rest of the app, what Neo Office did was write a new UI in Java using the Cocoa/Java interface on OSX
<mhall119> so that it would behave like a native OSX application
<mhall119> rather than running a GTK interface over X11
<mhall119> I think recently there was work going into an Objective-C/Cocoa UI, instead of a Java-based one
<mhall119> but with the Oracle acquisition and subsequent LibreOffice split, I don't know what's become of that
<reya276> maxolasersquad, my brother uses it on his mac book pro and he says is great, works just like the Ubuntu version
<reya276> ShawnR, yeah like mhall119 stated the issues which Oracle has brought to the table can make things complicated for that development, but I'm pretty sure the Libre Office folks may render some assistance to the team that produces that version
<reya276> ShawnR, but yeah aside from the GUI stuff my brother says there is no real difference between the two versions, so you can use then existing versions in both with no issues as of right now
<reya276> ShawnR, my brother an I share files back and forth sometimes and there is no document formating loss or anything like that. Be it in the native ODT, OTT or DOC format. The only issues we have encountered is the dreaded DOCX junk, that even looks bad in its native MS OFFICE so go figure
<mhall119> there is not functional difference between OpenOffice and NeoOffice, the non-UI code is the same
<DammitJim> anyone with a rooted android phone?
<reya276> WOW!  MYSQL Workbench is Awesome
<ShawnR> DammitJim: no, but i have plenty of friends who have, any question i can answer for ya?
<tiemonster> if someone attends an event, what object refers to their actual attendance, and what is the plural? attendances?
<MichelleQ1> tiemonster: say what?
<tiemonster> I know
<MichelleQ1> I attended event x and y
<tiemonster> I'm writing a program to track event attendance
<tiemonster> I need an object to track the event of you attending an event
<MichelleQ1> attendence
<tiemonster> what's the plural?
<MichelleQ1> attendence
<tiemonster> lol. never mind.
<MichelleQ1> yeah, I'm confused.  I think you're using a term that doesn't work as an object.
<tiemonster> always
<tiemonster> I always find myself in these situations ;-)
<MichelleQ1> :-p  
<rmcbride> DammitJim: just checking the backlog. my Captivate is rooted
<DammitJim> rmcbride, can you check where wpa_supplicant.conf is?
<rmcbride> DammitJim: yea, let me go get it and fire up adb
<DammitJim> ty
<DammitJim> yeah, you can do all this in adb shell
<rmcbride> Hmm. I thought for sure I had that installed no this laptop... one sec
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> you can use the cruel terminal emulator on your phone :)
<rmcbride> Hmm. I never installed that. I'm jsut futzing with perms on teh USB node now. been a while since we did our android session at my team sprint
<DammitJim> thanks!
<rmcbride> DammitJim: strangely, it is NOT in etc/. Still digging
<DammitJim> find / -name 'wpa_supplicant.conf'
<DammitJim> I've found it in /data/misc/wifi before
<DammitJim> su first, of course
<rmcbride> ah right. was trying locate
<rmcbride> DammitJim: it's in /sys/etc/wifi
<rmcbride> sorry /system/etc/wifi/
<DammitJim> there must be another file
<DammitJim> can you cat wpa_supplicant.conf from /sys/etc/wifi ?
<DammitJim> please
<rmcbride> that's the only thing that locate turns up, I'll look
<rmcbride> rather I'll cat it
<rmcbride> it's fairly long, with all the example stanzas and such. 
<DammitJim> is there an entry for passphrase?
<rmcbride> looking
<rmcbride> DammitJim: there are fields like that in the example stanzas
<DammitJim> wow, this is nuts
<rmcbride> DammitJim: the only thing I see that's not commented out is "control_interface"
<DammitJim> yeah, I'm actually looking for the file that has the configuration for all your APs you have associated with
<DammitJim> in that file, you'll see ssid, passphrase, encryption, etc
<rmcbride> right. I kind of thought this would be it...the scrollback on this tterminal is less-than optimal
<DammitJim> I hear you
<DammitJim> thank you for looking
<DammitJim> is there anything in /data/wifi
<DammitJim> or /data/misc/wifi?
<rmcbride> no problem. (looking now)
<rmcbride> data/misc/wifi has sockets and eth0, sockets contains two wpa_ctrl_2254-? files
<rmcbride> data/wifi has bcm_supp.conf
<rmcbride> and I had to remember not to lead that with /
<rmcbride> when typing into IRC X|
<DammitJim> ok, coll
<DammitJim> so, you have bcm_supp.conf
<DammitJim> cat bcm_supp.conf
<DammitJim> do you see passphrases in there?
<rmcbride> Yeo
<rmcbride> yep
<DammitJim> ok, thanks
<rmcbride> and all the SSIDs of all the aps I've used
<DammitJim> so, this is in a captivate?
<DammitJim> what rom are you running?
<rmcbride> JH7 right now I think, one sec
<rmcbride> baseband is the JH7 I was thinking of, I'm not running anything custom, just the 2.1 with gps update
<rmcbride> we don't have froyo yet :(
<DammitJim> ok, awesome!
<rmcbride> I didn't even think to look for a terminal emulator for this thing, thanks for that. It will help. my system developed a bad habit of creating USB nodes for this that I don't have rights to by default
<DammitJim> thanks for spending the time looking!
<rmcbride> not a problem Glad to help. Now I need to get a bluetooth keyboard for this thing :)
<Slizzurd`> Connectbot is a freat terminal emulator
<Slizzurd`> great
<rmcbride> I'll have a look. Just was using the free google one, but I could definitely do with a better one 
<Slizzurd`> Connectbot is an ssh client but to connect locally just select local and use any name
<rmcbride> Oh.
<rmcbride> I guess that's the ssh client I had installed
<rmcbride> I didn't even think to see if it had that capability. Cool
<Slizzurd`> neither did i until I rooted mine :-)
<rmcbride> Yea now I definitely need a hardware keyboard
<DammitJim> Slizzurd`, what phone do you have?
<mhall119> bzr bd == awesome
<Slizzurd`> Yeah, that is a big factor when I get phones. My girl friends iphone is too small but I can't help but use it since she has unlimited data :-)
<rmcbride> yes, yess it is mhall119
<Slizzurd`> DammitJim: Motorola backflip for now.
<DammitJim> cool
<DammitJim> can you check if you have wpa_supplicant.conf?
<rmcbride> yea my iphone has the unlimited, not the captivate unfortunately
<Slizzurd`> I do in /data/misc/wifi
<DammitJim> interesting
<DammitJim> what ROM are you running?
<itnet7> zoopster: ping
<zoopster> yes sir itnet7
<itnet7> pm please?
<DammitJim> do we have an rsa encryption/decryption expert in the house?
<mhall119> crashsystems used to be our resident crypto-guru
<ShawnR> so just a random question, if you have multiple boxes running as a server vs desktop, do you use the same login name for each, or do you have a different login name for each box?
<mhall119> DammitJim: I might be able to answer your question
<mhall119> ShawnR: depends on your setup
<mhall119> you can either create separate user accounts on each box, or use something like LDAP to centralize them
<mhall119> or NIS/YP
<mhall119> or even Active Directory
<ShawnR> mhall119: one box is my ubuntu server, right now it does everything, LAMP, music streaming, smb/nfs/ftp... i plan to split some of those up with a centos box (i'm trying to learn some CentOS in hopes i'll ever get a job as a sysadmin)
<mhall119> you can have separate accounts with identical usernames though
<ShawnR> i might mess with some ldap or AD stuffs, like i said, i wanna get some learning for an enterprise environment (without screwing with my wife's windows laptop)
<ShawnR> i didn't see where the problem would be with two of the same user names, so long as hostnames are obv. different, but didn't know if it would conflict at any time (like setting system permissions and having the same username and diff passwords or something)
<maxolasersquad> ShawnR: You are confused.  Screwing up your spouses stuff is part of the fun of doing IT stuff for the house.
<mhall119> ShawnR: easiest setup for you would be to use the same username and enable public key authentication on ssh
<DammitJim> mhall119, I'm trying to decrypt something in java that was encrypted in .NET
<DammitJim> using RSA...
<DammitJim> I got all this modulus, p, n, q, exponent, etc
<DammitJim> it's a mess!
<mhall119> :(
<DammitJim> there is no straight forward documentation for java on the steps to follow for rsa
<DammitJim> aes seems to be much simpler!
<mhall119> yeah, sorry, I never did anything like that
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else seen http://www.saveaswwf.com/en/
<maxolasersquad> I call bs.  A file format that is not printable?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: it probably just uses some PDF setting that tells the client to disallow printing
<mhall119> meaning the PDF viewer must voluntarily comply
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Yeah, an application-level enforcement is the only way.  The idea is stupid from the get-go anyhow.
<DammitJim> mhall119, remind me about classes vs interfaces?
<DammitJim> I can't instantiate an interface, but what can I do with it?
<DammitJim> implement?extend?
<mhall119> DammitJim: your classes implement an interface
<mhall119> you can also define an interface that extends another interface
<DammitJim> there is an RSAPrivateKeySpec class
<DammitJim> and there is an RSAPrivateKey interface
<DammitJim> I need to somehow use the interface for my cipher
<mhall119> you'll need to create an instance of a class that implements that interface
<DammitJim> and then instantiate it?
<mhall119> yes
<DammitJim> what about my class, though?
<ShawnR> interesting
<ShawnR> re: save to wwf
<zoopster> ShawnR: what's so interesting about it?
<ShawnR> zoopster: it is just an unprintable pdf
<ShawnR> seems like a lot of effort just to make sure no one "wastes a tree"
<zoopster> but it will print just fine
<zoopster> it's just an encrypted pdf and as such any pdf viewer that does not speak the mac encryption will allow it to print just fine
<zoopster> and its rather simple to convert back to a pdf apparently
<zoopster> just use pdftops and then ps2pdf
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-09
 * ShawnR is glad he uses ubuntu for his normal stuff, centos is a PITA
<itnet7> lol ShawnR !
<itnet7> bbl
<ratnick> hi anyone know why efax-gtk won't run on Ubuntu 10.04LTS (I have a debug log on file, but it's geek)
<ratnick> thanks anyway
<dantalizing> zoopster: is your cloud presentation online somewhere?
<crashsystems> quote of the day "Ubuntu has a server?!"
<zoopster> dantalizing: yes...do you need a specific one?
<cjohnston> http://www.wftv.com/news/26071484/detail.html
<cjohnston> Bad day here in Florida
<dantalizing> zoopster: no, no specific one
<dantalizing> zoopster: latest
<Lupine> ok, this is a simple one...but bothering me as to why I can't figure it out :(
<Lupine> why does the following command:  find /home/dbtest/ -path '*.cache' -prune -o -type f
<Lupine> continue to report back: /home/dbtest/.cache
<tiemonster> why not?
<Lupine> I'm trying to use find command to find all "files only" from a directory, but ignore ("prune") a specific sub-directory
<Lupine> and I thought that, prune was supposed to take care of that for me
<Lupine> annoyingly enough, it continue to report back the very directory I'm telling it to ignore.  even though I'm specifying "-type f"
<Lupine> welp, finally found the proper method: find /home/dbtest/ ! -wholename '*.cache*' -type f
<tiemonster> cool
<itnet7> tiemonster: did you see the e-mail about discounted LPI certifications?
<itnet7> Good Morning btw!
<klutz> good morning all.
<klutz> Anyone want to help me understand how my  router is slower than several DNS servers and how to switch?
<Slizzurd`> DammitJim: I am using J_r0dd's preclair.
<itnet7> Hey there klutz
<itnet7> klutz: I'm not sure I understand what your asking, I can try and help you after lunch
<Slizzurd> Slower?
<klutz> Here is the results...   http://pastebin.com/wEP3ucvJ
<klutz> 10-8 and standing by...
<DammitJim> sweet! thanks, Slizzurd 
<Slizzurd> DammitJim: Do you have the same phone?
<tiemonster> itnet7: yes, but can't study that fast
<tiemonster> klutz: yeah - you can change your DNS settings in your router and get an imperceivable increase in performance
<DammitJim> I have an N1
<DammitJim> I want to get the NS
<tiemonster> better than NT
<mhall119> or the NO
<tiemonster> klutz: nscd can also give you boost if you're worried about DNS performance
<klutz> tiemonster>  DNS is default right now... 
<tiemonster> are you having resolution performance issues?
<klutz> http://imagebin.org/127112
<klutz> I tried aprogram today and I am trying to understand the results.
<tiemonster> well I don't understand it, but opendns has pretty clear instructions on changing your DNS
<klutz> opendns.org?
<tiemonster> http://www.opendns.com/
<mhall119> use google's dns servers isntead
<klutz> ifconfig does not show the DNS that I am using... Is there a command for that?
<mhall119> /etc/resolv.conf has your dns servers
<klutz> Cat that location?
<klutz> nameserver 192.168.1.1  this is my router...
<tiemonster> what the?
<tiemonster> why?
<mhall119> okay, so your router has the list of actual DNS servers
<mhall119> tiemonster: many home routers do this
<tiemonster> klutz: yeah - you'll have to change it at the router if you want custom DNS
<mhall119> you can change it on your box
<mhall119> then it'll just bypass the router all togther for DNS
<mhall119> http://pastebin.com/8VjiZd0Z is my /etc/resolv.conf
<klutz> you can change it on your box...   You mean Router?   I have several comuters in the house...
<mhall119> you can change it on the router, and it'll affect every box in your internal network, or on the individual boxes themselves
 * klutz thinks I am in over my  head...
<Slizzurd> DammitJim: As do I but I can't justify that much money on a little ol phone
<DammitJim> i know
<tiemonster> klutz: not that bad
<Slizzurd> DammitJim: I would consider it for my girlfriend to replace her iphone since she has unlimited data and then I could really do soemthing with it.
<DammitJim> so, on AT&T?
<DammitJim> unlocked power
<Slizzurd> Yeah
<Slizzurd> ?
<klutz> Tech Republic put out this article today...  http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/networking/?p=3580&tag=nl.e101
<klutz> I was trying to see if I could make it happen.
<tiemonster> sure. log into the router.
<tiemonster> what kind of router is it?
<klutz> <tiemonster>  I am not sure as to where to put these numbers into the router...  I know I will hear about it if I break what is not broken..
<tiemonster> you won't
<klutz> N14 net gear...  Give me a minute and I can get you a screen shot and pist it to imagebin.
<klutz> oops post... Fatfingers...
<tiemonster> first, find me the model number - http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/10727/session/L3NpZC9wblFJZTVoaw%3D%3D
<Slizzurd> DammitJim: I don't see why everyone bashes AT&T. They were great in the mountains of Alabama and still great here in  flat Florida
<DammitJim> nothing against them
<klutz> http://imagebin.org/127117
<klutz> WGR614v7
<tiemonster> do you have any way to do screen sharing?
<ShawnR> Slizzurd: AT&T used to be great, before bellsouth bought them out, now verizon is king in FL
<tiemonster> klutz: do you have any way to do screen sharing?
<klutz> I can install team viewer...
<klutz> just take a minute...
<tiemonster> or you could give me shell access to your computer, and I could change it for you! :-)
<ShawnR> klutz: you just need to say manual DNS, and type in the numbers you wanna use...
<ShawnR> what special deal are you trying to do?
<tiemonster> oh duh - it was right in front of my fave
<tiemonster> *face
<klutz> Go faster.
<tiemonster> click "use these DNS servers"
<tiemonster> then put in 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<tiemonster> save, and you're all good
<ShawnR> ^^
<ShawnR> that's why i was wondering what was so hard about this :P
<ShawnR> although, level 3 DNS was faster for me than google
<ShawnR> you might wanna run the dns benchmark and then use those results
<tiemonster> we're talking ms here
<ShawnR> right
<ShawnR> single digit ms
<tiemonster> Google is fine. He justs wants to play with custom DNS in general.
<ShawnR> yeah
<klutz> ok....     yes...   Go faster...
<ShawnR> :P
<klutz> i use Mint...
<tiemonster> I noticed
<tiemonster> tried not to say anything
<tiemonster> ;-P
<tiemonster> klutz: did you make the change?
<klutz> Changing settings as we type...
<klutz> Why not use these numbers?
<klutz> ttp://imagebin.org/127112
<klutz> http://imagebin.org/127112
<ShawnR> ooh, those are some really bad results... lol
<ShawnR> 227ms to 8.8.4.4? ouch
<klutz> I just found this program today... I do not know if I want to trust its results yet.
<klutz> ok changed... Do Ineed to reboot?
<tiemonster> no - just restart networking
<tiemonster> sudo service networking restart
<tiemonster> or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tiemonster> that will refresh your IP and change your local DNS settings
<ShawnR> klutz: steve gibson (of gibson research) is a trusted man, and the program DNS benchmark is truthworthy
<klutz> I tried that one also... Runs fine in Wine...
<tiemonster> I would trust the min over the avg
<tiemonster> the max for all is 3500
<klutz> I have tried both programs from the following Tech Republic article...
<klutz> http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/networking/?p=3580&tag=nl.e101
<ShawnR> yeah, dns benchmark is the only one you need to run
<klutz> It was much faster in getting the results...   The other program took about 5 minutes to get results...
<klutz> dns benchmark shows my router as being fastest.  192.168.1.1...was at the top.
<klutz> http://imagebin.org/127120
<mhall119> klutz: it may be pulling from cache
<klutz> Cache is one of the things GRCs program tests.
<mhall119> local cache I would assume
<mhall119> I'm not sure how it would know if your router is caching
<klutz> Maybe from Firefox?
<klutz> Firefox cache?
<klutz> http://imagebin.org/127122
<klutz> seems a little faster...
 * klutz is going in search of the perfect file...
<klutz> hello all
<klutz> hello all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-10
<shmolf> hello everybody. LOONNGG time, no contact.
<shmolf> I am graduating this month, and will be have time to rejoin in the activities. I am excited to hear of the new things with this group.
<ShawnR> so i'm trying to exit a terminal session and I get the message "there are stopped jobs"
<ShawnR> i find it is an egrep, but i can't kill that process
<crashsystems> kill -9?
<ShawnR> nvm, got it with... yeah, kill -9
<ShawnR> lol
<crashsystems> lol
<ShawnR> when i first learned kill, i was shown kill -9... i have tried to get out of that habbit and now to the point i forgot to use it
<ShawnR> so, i had to give up on trying to install centos
<ShawnR> friggin thing won't recognize Adaptec scsi raid 2000s (however, it had no problems back in like RH7), and ubuntu server pulls it up fine
<ShawnR> i guess i'll have to try and learn centos some other time
<amouge> ok i know i have to be missing something
<amouge> I have set up our internal server with static ip
<amouge> and every day at around 10 - 11 am it resets itself and grabs the ip of .100
<amouge> if I go in and do /etc/init.d/networking restart it grabs its static ip of .145
<maxolasersquad> amouge: Can you set the static IP on your router?  Not really a fix, but may help.
<amouge> maxolasersquad: no.. its a wrt54G dont believe it will work. but #ubuntu is helping me config wicd-curses
<amouge> ok... they got me most of the way there, but im stuck on setting up my dns stuff, this part always gets me. Can someone guide me in the right direction? I have an internal dns that redirects all the other computers to the itnernal server for an internal domain.
<amouge> what do i set the DNS domain, and the Search Domain to?
<mhall119> amouge: hey there
<mhall119> saw another PHP position open in tampa with a different recruiter, interested?
<amouge> hey mhall119, Thanks but im gonna stick with this place for a little while longer and see how things pan out.
<amouge> I will definately hit you up if I decide its not working up and cant find anything myself
<amouge> what do i set the DNS domain, and the Search Domain to?
<zoopster> is the ubuntu-us-fl mail list appropriate for a tech position with vmware experience?
<zoopster> amouge: doesn't matter what you put there...it is only used when there is no tld in the url
<zoopster> amouge: if you just search for www the search domain will be the default tld
<amouge> hmm.. i wonder why when i set it up i cant ping google.com anymore
<amouge> the whole problem started with I set my static IP on the server with /etc/network/interfaces
<amouge> it works great.. but every day around 10 am it reverts to dhcp it seems because it changes ip to .100
<amouge> if i do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<amouge> it grabs the correct ip. so #ubuntu told me to install wicd-curser and now its all fudged up. cant ping out or anythign
<zoopster> amouge: I saw that entry...you have is the dhclient still running?
<zoopster> amouge: you may just want to remove that package
<amouge> zoopster the dhclient or wicd?
<zoopster> amouge: wicd is a replacement network manager
<amouge> yea.. i just removed it and my stuff is still messed up :/
<amouge> its instantly saying invalid hostname when i try to ping google.com
<amouge> rebooted as well
<zoopster> what version of ubuntu? server I assume?
<amouge> yes. 10.10
<zoopster> pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<amouge> http://pastebin.com/XP9t6RRn
<amouge> freaking was working fine other than the changing ip's until i installed wicd
<zoopster> ok
<zoopster> you can ping 192.168.1.1 ok then?
<zoopster> and beyond 192.168.1.1?
<amouge> yes
<zoopster> then /etc/resolv.conf is jacked up?
<amouge> i can ping 8.8.8.8
<zoopster> ok
<zoopster> then the ip addr is good
<amouge> resolv.conf is empty
<amouge> lol
<zoopster> is dhclient running? ps -ef |grep dhclient
<zoopster> ah
<zoopster> so fix that
<zoopster> nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<ShawnR> why won't ATI support linux for their rage xl chipsets :(
<amouge> nameserver would be my internal dns server?
<zoopster> you can put a search and domain in there if you want, but it will use gethostbyname to find it
<zoopster> yes
<amouge> mmkay.. now it waits about 15 seconds and then says unknown host: google.com
<zoopster> amouge: it's likely that dhclient is grabbing the ip address
<zoopster> does your internal dns know about google.com? is it forwarding requests?
<zoopster> can you ping your internal dns?
<zoopster> or resolve a name that is on the internal dns?
<amouge> zoopster: the internal dns is.. well its just an untangle server I set up so the other computers know a hostname for the internal server
<amouge> anything other than hosts it has specified it grabs the dns info from our router
<amouge> ok.. so this is interesting
<amouge> http://pastebin.com/A0UFzd6f
<zoopster> 1.100 is your internal dns?
<amouge> 6 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 5009ms
<amouge> pipe 3
<amouge> yes.. its an untangle server that im just telling it if a request comes in for pnsnow.com send it to the internal server..
<zoopster> ok
<zoopster> so that is why google.com fails
<amouge> and whats funny is.. its actually completing those requests.. .a little slow but they work
<amouge> zoopster: pinging google.com worked fine before I installed wicd
<zoopster> I seriously doubt wicd did anything...the only other issue is that your route table may be jacked up
<zoopster> wicd is just a stupid network manager like networkmanager
<zoopster> what about tracerouting where the ping to 1.100 fails
<amouge> right
<zoopster> that's kinda stupid actually...there is only one hop
<amouge> yea i agree lol
<amouge> its working in reverse.. but not out.
<amouge> other computers can access the web server on it, but it cant access external, but could before
<zoopster> it is the 1.145 machine in question
<amouge> 1.145 is the server itself
<zoopster> ok...color me confused...you said that "it" could ping 8.8.8.8 before
<amouge> yes pinging ips works fine
<amouge> but not any hostnames
<zoopster> got it
<zoopster> how about a different nameserver
<amouge> technically yea this server doesnt necessarily have to be on the internal name server
<amouge> because its just routing things in.. so lemme try that
<amouge> there we go :)
<amouge> thank you thank you
<amouge> so wierd that all my windows machines are pointed to the internal dns and work fine
<amouge> but the server points there and breaks
<amouge> now to pray that it keeps its ip and all will be well
<amouge> thank you so much zoopster
<zoopster> sure
<zoopster> amouge: make sure you don't have a dhcp client running on it
<zoopster> dhclient would be running on 10.10 by default
<zoopster> amouge: you can always use dig to try to figure out what is being returned to that machine
<amouge> dhclient is running
<amouge> should i uninstall it?
<amouge> oh.. and i think im a dumb arse
<amouge> .100 doesnt exist... .110 is the untangle server.. man i should sleep at night
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> done that more times than I'll admit to anyone
<amouge> lol
<amouge> so should i remove dhclient? or can i just disable it from starting on boot?
<amouge> i assume i should be able to remove dhcp3-client and dhcp3-common and not have any problems
<jtatum> hi floridas
<maxolasersquad> Hi jtatums
<zoopster> amouge: sorry...had stepped away. you can remove it or disable it...if it's running it will likely be the culprit for the change in IP addr
<amouge> zoopster its ok
<amouge> anyone have kids that love justin beiber? My co-worker won front row tickets and backstage passes and is sellin them I guess
<maxolasersquad> amouge: I have kids that dislike Justin Beiber.
<amouge> lolol @ maxolasersquad
<amouge> good for them :) good kids
<maxolasersquad> If I have a zip file, that contains a zip file, is there any way I could unzip both in one command?
<jtatum> gzip yes, .zip, i don't think so. unless you can get it to output a specific file to stdout
<jtatum> oh
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, that's what I was thinking.
<jtatum> -c
<jtatum> or -p
<maxolasersquad> The file is mame_source.zip and contains mame.zip
<jtatum> unzip -p source.zip mame.zip | something
<jtatum> unzip -p source.zip mame.zip | unzip /dev/stdin
<jtatum> may not work. unzip doesn't seem to be able to read from a stream
<maxolasersquad> unzip -p mame_source.zip | unzip mame.zip
<maxolasersquad> That works, though mame.zip still finds its way on to the hard disk.
<jtatum> if that works it's because mame.zip was in your current working directory
<jtatum> unzip doesn't read from stdin :(
<maxolasersquad> :(
<maxolasersquad> No biggie really.
<jtatum> internet speculation is that it's because zip needs seeks, which isn't possible with a stream. gunzip doesn't suffer from the same limitation
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-11
<mhall119> jtatum: the file table for .zip files is at the end of the file, IIRC
<mhall119> which would prevent you from reading it until it's all been sent
<jtatum> ahoy mhall119
<ShawnR> so on a fresh install of 10.10 server, most items from the menu that need su, don't work.  the gksu command doesn't take my password, but if I change it to gksudo, it works...
<ShawnR> or like LVM doesn't have anything in front, just the path to the binary, but when gnome asks for a password as it needs elevated rights, it doesn't take my password (root and user pass are the same, so I'm not mixing up passwords)
<b0gatyr> hi all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-06
<bluebomber> Afternoon!
<maxolasersquad> d
<maxolasersquad> Still getting the hang of tmux.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-07
<bluebomber> Hi, Florida LoCo!
<DammitJim> MichelleQ, ping
<mhall119> hey DammitJim, what's up?
<DammitJim> hey mhall119 
<DammitJim> did you guys ever go  to GA to see the snow last year?
<mhall119> nope
<DammitJim> I'm trying to see if we bring our kids up between Christmas and New Years
<DammitJim> but it seems, it all depends on the weather
<DammitJim> unless we drive 11 hours to NC
<DammitJim> just to see the snow LOL
<DammitJim> maybe this is a crazy idea (now that I'm typing it)
<mhall119> yeah, we saw some on the ground in TN last winter, but that's it
<DammitJim> when are you guys going?
<mhall119> we just got back from our trip last week
<mhall119> spent a week up in TN again
<mhall119> no snow this time though
<DammitJim> oh cool!
<DammitJim> how was it?
<DammitJim> did you see Thomas?
<mhall119> no, it wasn't Thomas, we did the Polar Express
<DammitJim> oh yeah, Polar Express
<DammitJim> at the Chattanooga Choo Choo?
<mhall119> it was fun, unfortunately half the family was sick all week
<mhall119> no, the PE was out of Bryson City, NC
<mhall119> we stayed at the Chattanooga Choo Choo earlier in the week, and would highly recommend it, it was very nice
<DammitJim> OMG... what a trip!
<DammitJim> awesome
<mhall119> yeah, it was
<DammitJim> how many days were you up there?
<mhall119> 7
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-09
<thinkjson> Anyone looking for a sysadmin job? http://www.lifechurch.tv/jobs/81-linux-systems-administrator
<thinkjson> work from home, good pay, awesome team :-)
<mhall119> hey there thinkjson 
<thinkjson> mhall119: hi!
<mhall119> thinkjson: haven't seen you 'round here in a while, how's the new job going?
<thinkjson> super awesome
<thinkjson> I'm so busy they approved my proposal to hire my own staff. :-D
<mhall119> nice
<thinkjson> that particular position isn't one of them
<thinkjson> I have a Node.js dev position opening up
<mhall119> heh, that was my next question
<thinkjson> and a little bit of freelance Pentaho work
<mhall119> you still in tough with the Pentago guys?
<mhall119> Pentago
<mhall119> gah, twice
<mhall119> Pentaho
<mhall119> stupid fingers
<mhall119> missed you at UDS/LoCo Party last month
<thinkjson> yeah
<thinkjson> been soooooo busy
<thinkjson> things should free up after the first of the year
<thinkjson> we're doing our big year-end push for Christmas
<mhall119> I know, you think working from home would give you more time, right?
<thinkjson> because lots of people buy smart phones for Christmas
<thinkjson> haha. time.
<thinkjson> I've tossed around the idea of hiring a PA
<mhall119> how's the family? everyone doing well I hope
<thinkjson> well
<thinkjson> found out we're having a boy
<mhall119> yay!
<mhall119> nice balance
<thinkjson> yeah
<thinkjson> then we'll have a third child and throw it all off :-P
<mhall119> heh, quit while you're ahead
<thinkjson> lol
<thinkjson> maybe we'll have 4 to balance it out again
<mhall119> kids are algorithmic
<thinkjson> we have 5 seats in the van, so that's the absolute maximum :-)
<mhall119> two kids is 4x as hard as 1
<thinkjson> O(n^2) ?
<thinkjson> lol
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> and they don't take kindly to optimization efforts either
<mhall119> I think resource consumption is algorithmic too
<mhall119> but maybe that just grows with age
<mhall119> all I know is that 1 large pizza used to feed us all, but not anymore
<thinkjson> mhall119: did you delete your twitter account?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> just haven't used it much
<thinkjson> you're completely missing now. what's your username?
<mhall119> mhall119
<mhall119> http://twitter.com/#!/mhall119
<thinkjson> mhall119: https://twitter.com/#!/thinkjson/status/145155476911423489
<mhall119> heh
<zoopster> mhall119: funny comment about resource consumption...and it's not just food either!
<thinkjson> well I'm off to save the world. ttyl.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-11
<dantaliz1ng> mhall ping
<dantaliz1ng> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> dantaliz1ng: ping
<mhall119> pong rather
<dantaliz1ng> afternoon, and nvm
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> glad I could help
<dantaliz1ng> ty!
<mhall119> :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-03
<govatent> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> hey govatent!
<mhall119> what's up?
<govatent> nothing much 
<govatent> just saw your name and wanted to say hello! :) 
<krabador> hi people, i need help to install nvidia-173 on ubuntu 12.10
<govatent> I can try and help. 
<govatent> What's the issue? 
<krabador> govatent, i've "Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or xorg-video-abi-12 v., but it is not installable"
<krabador> when i try to install as "apt-get install nvidia-173"
<govatent> ah ok
<govatent> did you try apt-get update first? 
<krabador> yes
<govatent> Have you checked in the system settings for the nvidia drivers? 
<govatent> krabador, 
<krabador> govatent, yes i checked and i've the same...
<govatent> if you type apt-get install nvidia- then press tab a few times does it show any packages? 
<krabador> not...
<govatent> anyone else want to help out? 
<govatent> mhall119, itnet7 
<krabador> govatent, i discovered that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/1064192
<krabador> govatent, it seems i must wait a new package :)
<krabador> govatent, thanx for help :(
<krabador> :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-07
<raub> Am I confused or there used to be an option to allow remote access during ubuntu install? I am trying to put ubuntu 12.04LTS server and oculd use that
<zoopster> raub: afaik that is in 12.10+
<zoopster> raub: ah I think you are talking about something else actually
<raub> zoopster: I could swear I used that in 10.04LTs
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-08
<guest101010> I have problem with pptp someone help me!
<guest101010> anybody here?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-09
<ShawnR> grumble:
<ShawnR> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0  >= 2.16
<ShawnR>    gdk-2.0 >= 2.18
<ShawnR>    gthread-2.0
<ShawnR>    gnome-vfs-2.0 >= 2.2
<ShawnR>    gconf-2.0
<ShawnR>    swfdec-gtk-0.9
<ShawnR>    gstreamer-0.10
<ShawnR>    gstreamer-interfaces-0.10) were not met:
<ShawnR> anyone know how to get around this?
<ShawnR> it tells me "no package 'whateverismissing' found"
<ShawnR> i'm trying to use swftools for a project and this is "flashextractor" which is just a GUI wrapper for the command line
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-02
<mhall119> don't forget, team meeting tonight: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/700/detail/
<munz> :) yay! mtg!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-03
<ahoneybun> any meeting today?
<itnet7> Hey there!
<chloric> Good evening guys
<itnet7> Hey there chloric ! Just got off the phone with govatent
<Max-Tither> Good Evening
<itnet7> How's it going Max-Tither ?
<chloric> Yeah, same here, HE said he can't make it but asked for me to represent Miami
<Max-Tither> I am very well. And yourself?
<mhall119> hi guys
<itnet7> not bad, Thanks!
<mhall119> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Dec  3 01:04:09 2013 UTC.  The chair is mhall119. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<itnet7> Hey there mhall119 
<Max-Tither> :)
<mhall119> yay, we have a meeting bot still
<chloric> and it's govatent!
<itnet7> ;-)
<chloric> hey mhall
<mhall119> let me pull up the agenda
<govatent> Hey guys! 
<govatent> I'm joining from my mobile on a bad Internet connection. I really did not want to miss the meeting 
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/700/detail/ for those who don't have it
<mhall119> govatent: no worries, we'll just assume you say "yes" to everything :)
<mhall119> #topic Admin restaffing
<mhall119> no?  I thought that worked
<mhall119> maybe it just doesn't say anything
<itnet7> I can't remember 
<Michelle_> hey y'all
<itnet7> Hey there Michelle_ !!
<mhall119> anyway, we currently have myself, itnet7 and dan trevino as Launchpad team admins
<mhall119> this is mainly a janitorial position, it gives you the abilityt to update info on Launchpad and loco.ubuntu.com, but it's god to have active folks doing it
<mhall119> give the amount of stuff govatent has been doing, I wanted to recommend making him an admin
<itnet7> +1
<ahoneybun> hey peopl
<itnet7> Hey there ahoneybun 
<mhall119> does anybody have anything they want to talk about on that before I open the vote?
<ahoneybun> hey itnet7 mhall119
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun, welcome to the team
<ahoneybun> mhall119: thanks did not know I was a team now lol
<mhall119> govatent: are you happy and willing to be a team admin?
<govatent> Cookies. Just for old time sakes 
<chloric> I can help govatent anyway he needs
<mhall119> <govatent> Yes mhall119, I would love to
<mhall119> :)
<Michelle_> LOL
<govatent> Yes. 
<mhall119> alrighty
<mhall119> #vote make govatent a launchpad team admin
<meetingology> Please vote on: make govatent a launchpad team admin
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Michelle_> +1 
<meetingology> +1 received from Michelle_
<itnet7> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itnet7
<chloric> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chloric
<mhall119> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mhall119
<Michelle_> if my vote counts for anything these days
<govatent> There is a huge delay on my end FYI cause my service. 
<Max-Tither> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Max-Tither
<chloric> Aye AYe
<itnet7> Michelle_: it always does
<mhall119> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: make govatent a launchpad team admin
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I guess about hangouts?
<mhall119> well that was pretty unanimous
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that'll be coming up in a later topic
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ok 
<mhall119> #action mhall119 to add govatent as team admin in Launchpad
<meetingology> ACTION: mhall119 to add govatent as team admin in Launchpad
<mhall119> yay, more work items :)
<chloric> perfect
<itnet7> lol
<mhall119> alright, the next topic is from itnet7 
<mhall119> #topic New team lead/contact elections 
<chloric> govagova, just keep me posted on those cookies. 
<mhall119> itnet7: did you want to introduce this topic?
<itnet7> Sure
<itnet7> Basically, I have kind of been out of the loop lately with my job and other things that have been going on. I don't really want to stand in the way of any progress. So I thought I would propose the idea if we should elect a replacement that could help set the direction for the team
<mhall119> itnet7: can you give folks an idea of what a lead needs to do?
<itnet7> The team lead will act as a laison (sp?) between the team and the councils and canonical. They would be subscribed to the Loco-contacts list and would share information that is important to share with the team
<govatent> My time is a bit tough with work, but I'd like to nominate myself to help or try it. 
<mhall119> so the councils, like the community council (which I'm now on) and the loco teams council (which itnet7 is/was on) like to have a point of contact within loco teams in case they need to get information about the team, or push some info out to them
<chloric> can it be more than one person?
<itnet7> I was thinking that it might be good to potentially form a council
<mhall119> it can be whatever we want, really, but having one or a small number is better
<chloric> that works
<govatent> I like a small number. 
<mhall119> I'm happy with a council, how about 3 people?
<chloric> a small council might be a great idea
 * ahoneybun would like to try/help 
<Michelle_> a triumverite would be probably best in terms of a small number
<govatent> I feel given our team members time, a Council would be better. 
<itnet7> I think it makes the most sense
<mhall119> ok, so should we set a timeframe for nominations, and then put those up for a vote?
<chloric> vote to have a 3 member council?
<mhall119> chloric: we probably should, yeah
<govatent> I like that idea 
<munz> crap sorry im late :)
<itnet7> No problem munz
<mhall119> #vote should we nominate and vote on a 3-member team council?
<meetingology> Please vote on: should we nominate and vote on a 3-member team council?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<Michelle_> hey munz
<munz> hi :)
<mhall119> munz: no worries
<chloric> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from chloric
<mhall119> +1
<itnet7> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from mhall119
<meetingology> +1 received from itnet7
<Michelle_> +1
<Max-Tither> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from Michelle_
<meetingology> +1 received from Max-Tither
<govatent> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from govatent
<ahoneybun> +1 ?
<meetingology> +1 ? received from ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> not sure if I can vote
<mhall119> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: should we nominate and vote on a 3-member team council?
<meetingology> Votes for:7 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<mhall119> alright, so how do we want to collect nominations? mailing list?
<chloric> perfect, vote to fill govatent into all council positions?
<mhall119> he might win all 3 seats
<itnet7> :-)
<chloric> sweet
<govatent> Some kind of cloud document to store votes? 
<govatent> Nominations 
<mhall119> we can do etherpad or google doc
<ahoneybun> govatent: google docs?
<ahoneybun> yea
<mhall119> ok, I'll set it up and email the team
<itnet7> Thanks mhall119 
<mhall119> #action setup a google doc for collecting team council nominations
<meetingology> ACTION: setup a google doc for collecting team council nominations
<govatent> I've never used ether pad but I've heard of it and would like to use it 
<mhall119> #action setup google form to collect voting on nominees
<meetingology> ACTION: setup google form to collect voting on nominees
<Michelle_> it's kinda cool, govatent 
<mhall119> alright, itnet7 was there anything else on this topic you wanted to bring up?
<mhall119> govatent: you haven't participated in a UDS yet?
<govatent> I've done both uds online and in person 
<mhall119> then you've seen etherpad
<itnet7> Not really mhall119 thanks!
<mhall119> it's what we use for note taking during UDS sessions
<mhall119> alright, next topic
<mhall119> #topic Online presence focus
<govatent> Ah OK 
<mhall119> so we have a *lot* of ubuntu-florida stuff all over the internet
<mhall119> more than we can keep up to date and active
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/700/detail/ has a list of just what I could find with some quick googling
<govatent> I'd be willing a few days a week help post and update our stuff 
<chloric> yeah, the Linux Cafe has tons of photos 
<mhall119> so I wanted to recommend we pick 2 or 3 to focus on
<Michelle_> I'll break out the editing fingers, if it'd be helpful.
<mhall119> IRC should definitely remain one of our main ways of staying in touch
<mhall119> we also have Facebook, Google+, discourse.ubuntu.com, ubuntu forums, etc
<mhall119> discourse is new, but very slick, it's like a better version of forums
<mhall119> how many of us are on facebook and/or google+?  I'm on both pretty frequently
<itnet7> Me too
<ahoneybun> same
<Max-Tither> I personally like Google+
<ahoneybun> same
<Michelle_> I facebook like a madwoman
<chloric> G+ is my preference, but I also want to start getting on the IRC channel more often
<Michelle_> I'm happy to mind the Ubuntu Fl Facebook page, if we have one. 
<mhall119> ok, so Google+ seems popular, right now we only have a page, but we could change to using a G+ community if we wanted
<itnet7> We do michelle I can add you as an admin to the facebook page
<mhall119> I'll have to see who's admin on the Facebook page, it's not me, maybe itnet7 or dan?
<Michelle_> That'll work, itnet7 
<mhall119> thanks itnet7 
<mhall119> #action itnet7 to add Michelle_ as admin of the team Facebook page
<meetingology> ACTION: itnet7 to add Michelle_ as admin of the team Facebook page
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/105170995860560250368/posts is our Google+ page
<mhall119> itnet7: are you an admin there too?
<itnet7> mhall119: I'll check
<itnet7> I just added Michelle
<itnet7> to facebook
<ahoneybun> I would like to help if I can
<chloric> any way we can get a custom URL?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: content will always be needed
<ahoneybun> yea
<Michelle_> got it, itnet7 
<mhall119> ok, so IRC, Facebook, Google+, is everybody happy with focusing on those 3?
<mhall119> we can use discourse too, and see if we like it
<itnet7> It seems I am listed as the owner of the google+ team page
<mhall119> itnet7: can you add me as an admin there?
<itnet7> but I have to figure out how to create roles or give rights to others
<mhall119> since I'm on G+ a lot
<itnet7> yeah
<mhall119> thanks
<itnet7> I will as soon as I see how ;-)
<govatent> I love to follow and find Linux news 
<mhall119> whomever is elected to the council we should add as admins too
<Michelle_> mhall119 and I can cross-post as necessary, too... since we share a living room. 
<mhall119> :)
<govatent> I've found that reddit/Ubuntu and /Linux have good stuff in community news 
<mhall119> yeah, anything you find that the team might be interested in we should post on those outlets
<Michelle_> govatent: if you'll email/IRC/whatever me links, I'll be sure they get FB crossposted, too. 
<itnet7> mhall119: I just invited you to the team page, I think once you join I can make you a moderator 
<govatent> Can we create a location so team members can submit content for posting? 
<Michelle_> oh, that would be a good idea.
<munz> nice^
<govatent> With approval 
<mhall119> oh, a community now \o/
<munz> :)
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/116790741559809422077 anybody can join that now and post to it
<mhall119> govatent: we have the mailing list, and anybody can post to the G+ community or on the Facebook page
<mhall119> then one of us can share it *as* the page to spread it wider
<govatent> Alright 
<munz> nice mhall119 
<govatent> Btw, my phone is going to die soon 
<mhall119> first thing I'll post is the log of this meeting :)
<mhall119> govatent: you know what I'll recommend 
<mhall119> ok, last topic!
<mhall119> #topic Recurring meetings 
<mhall119> this has been great, I'm really excited to have something going on across the whole team again
<mhall119> thanks everybody who came tonight
<govatent> If I disconnect it's cause my phone died. 
<mhall119> to keep things rolling, we should setup regular meetings again
<Michelle_> Be sure to give it a proper funeral, govatent 
<munz> lol
<mhall119> revive it, zombie phone!
<Max-Tither> haha
<munz> hehe
<govatent> If I may before we talk about reoccurring meetings, can we also mention the Linux cafe. 
<govatent> Wanna say it now before I die 
<mhall119> govatent: sure, but only because you're phone is dying
<itnet7> ;-)
<mhall119> death-bed promotions
<Michelle_> govatent's last stand!
<mhall119> govatent: ?
<mhall119> still with us?
<govatent> We can do it after. Chloric can tell you guys about it. 
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> so, recurring meetings, monthly?  bi-weekly? weekly?
<govatent> It's to much to type on my phone. 
<govatent> Bi weekly is my vote 
<mhall119> govatent: I'll make an open topic after this one
<ahoneybun> weekly or bi
<chloric> what's up?
<itnet7> govatent: is the indiegogo campaign still going on for PLC?
<mhall119> weekly might be too much, we've managed to have one all year in 2013
<munz> monthly or bi
<munz> monthly
<Michelle_> I suggest monthly, until we get our tushes in gear and have need for more frequently.
<munz> yes
<mhall119> how about the first-monday of the month?  that would put the next one Jan 5th
<mhall119> same time and place
<munz> yes
<Michelle_> works
<mhall119> monday's seemed to work best when I polled people on the mailinglist
<ahoneybun> yea I think
<govatent> Alright 
<chloric> that works
<mhall119> alright, I'll get it on loco.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> anybody can add agenda items to it between now and then, you just need to log in using Ubuntu SSO
<chloric> wait
<chloric> Jan 5th is a sunday
<chloric> you mean the 6th?
<mhall119> yeah, I can't read calendars evidently
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/706/detail/
<Michelle_> Well.
<chloric> oh ok
<chloric> perfect
<mhall119> also, we have Google Hangouts available now, which would let us use audio/video conferencing instead of IRC
<mhall119> is there any interest in using that for team meetings instead of IRC?
<govatent> Alright guys. I need to hop off. 
<mhall119> IRC has the benefit of being logged, we get this lovely meetingology bot, and we don't need to wear pants
<itnet7> I actually like using g+ alot for meetings
<govatent> Don't forget about me! Chloric or itnet7 please tell the group about the stuff we've done in Milan 
<Michelle_> I vote no pants. 
<itnet7> ROFL
<govatent> And I do like both ideas 
<munz> :)
<mhall119> govatent: someone will
<chloric> General meetings could be done of hangouts, but shouldn't board meetings on IRC? 
<mhall119> there isn't much difference for us right now
<chloric> oh ok
<chloric> then nvm
<govatent> Except the pants 
<Max-Tither> We could use both for those who can not get on hangouts.
<mhall119> ok, I'll make a note to start a hangout next time and we'll give it a test-run
<Max-Tither> But IRC does have the benefit of it being logged
<munz> and no pants
<mhall119> alright, that's it for the official agenda
<itnet7> We can record the hangouts right?
<mhall119> #topic open mic
<mhall119> itnet7: yes, but they're public on YouTube forever and ever after
<itnet7> OH
<itnet7> nvm
<itnet7> ;-)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> chloric: ok, now's your time to tell us all about PLC
<chloric> Oh ok
<chloric> sure
<chloric> I find it to be a gathering place to share ideas and actually share technologies. They have nearly monthly capture the flag competitions and a wide variety of meetings too
<chloric> the owners and most of the patrons are very very approachable and eager to teach and spread linux as a platform
<mhall119> for those that don't know: http://planetlinuxcaffe.com/
<mhall119> it's a cool little place in Miami that's linux-themed everything
<mhall119> they've hosted a number of in-person meetups that chloric and govatent organized
<chloric> There are plenty of individual interests at the cafe and competing opinions, but everyone is open to Linux in many ways. sure we argue over best DE or distro or whatnot, but everyone is using linux to some extent regardless of distro
<munz> i looked at the website it looks cool
<chloric> yeah, we've had a lot of events there
<mhall119> chloric: do you register those events on loco.ubuntu.com?
<chloric> it's awesome. they have plenty of gadgets to play with and 5 computers to tinker with
<chloric> a few server racks too
<ahoneybun> I for sure want to go there sometime
<itnet7> The owners have really supported the Florida Team, they have promoted release parties, and made custom cakes for everyone to help celebrate the release parties that have been held there!
<Michelle_> mhall119: roadtrip!
<chloric> Yeah, itnet has come to a few as well
<chloric> it's always awesome seeing ya itnet
<itnet7> thanks chloric 
<munz> nice, can you just come in any time during biz hours? and they have coffee and such?
<itnet7> munz: yeah
<chloric> they have coffee, cakes, snacks, drinks and sandwiches
<munz> nice, soy milk?
<mhall119> itnet7: chloric: btw, if you guys want to get money for food or drinks at these events, we have some community budget from Canonical you can request
<itnet7> They even allow you to bring in Pizza from Dominos
<mhall119> http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<chloric> it's easy to spend between 5 and 10 bucks 
<itnet7> Awesome mhall119 !
<ahoneybun> I don't see any meetings this month for Ubuntu
<chloric> mhall119: really?
<mhall119> chloric: yup
<chloric> mhall119: that's good to know. we'll have to keep that in mind for 14.04
<itnet7> ahoneybun: we were having monthly meetings, but I think things have been really busy lately for the organizers
<mhall119> alright, well we've used up the full hour, is there anything else you guys want to talk about?
<itnet7> No, Thanks mhall119 so much for getting the ball rolling again!!
<Michelle_> mhall119: do you want to make an announcement about our tentative Qimo plans?
<mhall119> itnet7: happy to do it, want to get the Florida team rocking again
<mhall119> sure
<itnet7> Heck yeah!
<chloric> this'll be awesome too
<itnet7> Oh, QIMO PLANS woohoo!!
<mhall119> so for those that don't know, Michelle_ and I made an ubuntu-based distro for kids a few years ago called Qimo
<Michelle_> yes, sir, itnet7 
<mhall119> and we want to reboot that too, and plan to put together a new release to coincide with 14.04
<itnet7> Excellent mhall119 !
<mhall119> it'll still be Ubuntu-based, but we're going to switch it to Unity instead of Xfce, because it's close to what Qimo's old UI was, and will make it much easier to maintain
<itnet7> and Michelle_ of course ;-)
<mhall119> if anybody is interested in helping, email me: mhall119@ubuntu.com
<chloric> mhall119: you should come down and do a QIMO event alonside an Ubuntu gig
<Michelle_> mhall119's doing the hard work.  I'm just gonna do the promotion!
<mhall119> chloric: maybe some time, it's a pretty long drive and we're not all as crazy as govatent :)
<mhall119> but we can maybe make a weekend of it
<chloric> true lol
<Michelle_> yes, we can. 
<Michelle_> ::determined face:: 
<chloric> awesome!
<itnet7> That would be awesome
<mhall119> alright, I'm going to wrap this up and post the logs
<mhall119> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Dec  3 02:01:40 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-fl/2013/ubuntu-us-fl.2013-12-03-01.04.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-fl/2013/ubuntu-us-fl.2013-12-03-01.04.html
<itnet7> If you were to go down there, you would definitely gain some new supporters
<chloric> agreed. 
<mhall119> thanks again to everybody who came, and let's not let this channel get so quiet again :)
<Michelle_> chloric: I'll be in touch, maybe we can organize something end-of-Feb-ish. 
<mhall119> I'm connected 24/7, so if anybody ever wanted to get in touch with me you can ping me here (or use the email above)
<chloric> itnet7: any more events going on in Melbourne in the next few months?
<itnet7> chloric: I am planning on trying to get some things cooking again
<mhall119> anybody on the team can add events to our calendar on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-florida/ too, that helps let people see what's going on locally
<itnet7> chloric: You guys are always welcome to visit regardless ;-)
<Michelle_> itnet7, I'm happy to help organize, too. 
<itnet7> mhall119: absolutely
<itnet7> Michelle_: Sweet \o/
<chloric> govatent and I will have to make a trip of it
<Michelle_> I'll bring cookies.
<itnet7> Nom
<chloric> govatent has cookies on lockdown
<itnet7> chloric: is that indiegogo thing still going on for Planet Linux Caffe?
<itnet7> I guess not
<itnet7> I just went to the link
<chloric> Oh, I haven't kept up with that
<chloric> sorry
<itnet7> I was hoping they would have been able to raise more ;-(
<Michelle_> Well, maybe we can help with that over the next year.
<Max-Tither> Good Night everyone. Great meeting.
<itnet7> gnight Max-Tither 
<chloric> PLC's hackerspace is competing with two other hackerspaces in Miami
<Michelle_> We've got a hackerspace in Tampa, too, mhall119 , we should touch base with.
<mhall119> didn't know that
<Michelle_> They're the one that built the TARDIS at mosi
<munz> Michelle_: i did not know that
<chloric> oh, that sounds awesome. hackerspaces are creeping up in cities all over the world
<Michelle_> that's me.  Don't mind.
<chloric> alrighty
<itnet7> I didn't realize danmery was here
<chloric> take care guys, switching distros
<itnet7> see you later chloric !
<itnet7> gnight all!
<mhall119> chloric: good luck :)
<chloric> itnet7: you should check out Manjaro if you have the chance
<itnet7> chloric: it looks very clean
<chloric> mhall119: just restarting into ubuntu from manjaro
<itnet7> I finally have an internet connection at my house that is over 2 Mbps
<itnet7> crappy bhouse router
<itnet7> they switched it today!
<mhall119> chloric: ah, thought you were installing something new
<MichelleQ> woo, not sucky internet, itnet7
<itnet7> It just stinks paying for a "Turbo" connection and not even able to watch a low resolution 60 second video without it buffering like 100 times
<itnet7> :-P
<MichelleQ> ack, no
<MichelleQ> we switched to Fios a while back - decently satisfactory.
<itnet7> bbl
<mhall119> govatent: you've been added as an admin to the Launchpad team
<govatent> mhall119, alrighty
<mhall119> govatent: would you be willing to be on the team council too?
<govatent> I would
<mhall119> thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-04
<munz> https://www.humblebundle.com/ pay what you want, beat the average and unlock more titles some only win or mac but some are linux, like garys mod and more
<mhall119> lots of the past ones with linux support were less than stellar in practive
<mhall119> practice
<munz> yea, there has been a lot of progress with steam coming to linux tho, many developers are coding for linux :)
<mhall119> alright guys and gals, we need some more nominees for the team council: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mQeZ4mEjLQvQLotM6deTuIP19gKUdCmxQFQZnnjVbFY/edit#
<mhall119> nominate yourself or someone else, but we should have more than 3 before voting
<govatent> cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-05
<munz> yea mhall119 i got the bundle, 3 games for linux in it so far, and so far only have one of three working lol
<mhall119> yeah, that was my experience when I tried them
<mhall119> couple years ago
<govatent> a bad experience? 
<mhall119> just very hit or miss on which games work
<govatent> got ya
<munz> yea hit or miss.... garys mod works fine on my desktops, but natural selection 2 just opens and then closed, serious sam 3 bfe opens then after  opening and showing the opening it freezes my whole computer :( at least i only paied $5 not a big loss
<munz> well i have gmod and ss3 working on my lts system, ns2 still crashing but i see hope in the forums, just no time today to mess with it
<govatent> does anyone use rhythmbox?
<munz> no, i did but now using banshee
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-06
<munz> nice, i was able to get all 3 steam games i mentioned yesterday working! the systems i was having issues with were not any reliable or production systems, both were 13.10 and both did not have the nvidia drivers loaded. nvidia now loaded and they play realy nice :) *pew* *pew*
<munz> btw, still 11days left at humblebundle.com to get the steam games i got 6 (3 linux) games for $5
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-02
<ahoneybun> o/ all
<ahoneybun> Garheade1, are you really here?
<ahoneybun> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahoneybun, pong
<ahoneybun> how's the GCI going?
<balloons> busy
<balloons> we need to get tasks entered into the site
<balloons> and continue mentor roundup
<ahoneybun> busy is good though
<balloons> do you have any interest in helping out?
<ahoneybun> what needs to be done?
<ahoneybun> I wish I could find someone to man a booth tomorrow
<balloons> mentoring for any tasks you wish. We need outreach and promotion tasks too, and those might interest you
<balloons> you could also mentor tasks in coding, documentation or other work
<balloons> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<ahoneybun> do I need to add tasks to be added or can I be a comenter and help out another group?
<balloons> ahoneybun, no I can simply add you
<balloons> just need a gmail address
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> honeycuttaaron3
<ahoneybun> balloons, ^
<balloons> :-) done
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> the dashboard looks empty to me
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-03
<balloons> Ohh ahoneybun?
<balloons> You should be able to add tasks. And please do so. We need more ;)
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> balloons, ^
<ahoneybun> it says it is unpublished
<balloons> ahoneybun, yep, an admin will publish
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-05
<maxolasersquad> govatent, it amazes me that the average mortal uses Windows as their daily driver. They have no idea what kind of hell they are living in.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I would argue that it's better than the Mac OS users and iOS users. They think they live in a wonderful world but it turns out they're living in a prison
<maxolasersquad> I would rather use OSX over Windows from a usability standpoint, but I agree that the illusion that many of them live in is very dystopic.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Dunno.  Windows10 isn't bad.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Plus, with Windows10, you can install ubuntu, then apt-get ssh, curl and other utilities.  It's like having ubuntu running on the same machine.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Any machine I tried Win 10 on the search was super slow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Even my laptop with an i7 in it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> https://plus.google.com/+Tecmint/posts/197e7wDYFVy?_utm_source=1-2-2
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-06
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Of course
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm so enjoying this
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-07
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Trusted Contacts
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Its a new app in the Play Store
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> yep, just downloaded it
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> so i just spend about 10 minutes looking for a blank dvd (don't judge) because the kali installer would just not work
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> i tried one last thing with the usb installer, and was almost sure it wasn't going to work, at which point i was looking for the dvd
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> when i found one, the imager was finished... of course THAT'S the one that freaking worked, making the whole DVD thing moot
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Hey dude...  seriously...  get a freakin' 2 TB thumb drive for $12.  https://www.wish.com/search/2tb%20thumb%20drive#cid=576ca282393a5c6fbd1aa864
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> the wish?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> china stuff
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> It's a reality.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> have you gotten yours yet?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> coming on 30dec.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> i'll wait until you confirm that it's legit
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> I got a few things from wish so far...  Christmas lights, and some other misc stuff.  It was recommended by a coworker who uses it all the time.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> hm...
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Don't get me wrong. it's cheap crap!  but it's cheap crap!
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> true, i'd say if in a bind, it would be good, but it takes a month to get there, lol
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Well, i have just one thing to say about that....  2TB thumb drive
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> How long would it take you to haul 2,000,000,000,000,000 bytes?
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> technically more than that
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> but that's like saying how long would it take you to haul 2,000,000,000,000 microliters?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> heh, yeah, but your thumb drive is probably only 8, or 16 gigs.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @govatent - http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/12/07/bloomberg-pebble-time-2-pebble-core-canceled-part-fitbit-buyout-kickstarter-pledges-refunded/
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> https://source.android.com/compatibility/7.0/android-7.0-cdd.html#9_10_device_integrity
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> please read this and tell me if it is required that the user be provided a way to boot the device if the system verification fails.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Reading
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Thanks.  They used proper RFC2119 rules throughout the document.  the sentance regarding this is just confusing though.  They said MUST NOT boot, unless.....  but they didn't say must be given the option to boot.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> MUST NOT allow boot to complete when system verification fails, unless the user consents to attempt booting anyway, in which case the data from any non-verified storage blocks MUST not be used
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Yeah.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> That's a confusing sentence.  They don't say must be allowed to boot.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> they don't say the user must be given the option to concent.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> That says to me that the boot process must be halted and some sort of a prompt be displayed to the user to tell them the system has been modified or does not pass the validation. Ideally they should also see a warning of the risks this may have, They should then be given the option to proceed after agreeing to the risk.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> sure, and I see the key word SHOULD, there as well
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> but it's just not written.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> ok.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> But the part of it that does not make sense is " in which case the data from any non-verified storage blocks MUST not be used"
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> It's talking about corruption or modification to a SYSTEM partition on Android.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Maybe wipe userdata?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> if you modify the system partiton, it will cause this situation.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> If done officially yes, but if a root exploit modifies the system partition, it wont trigger a factory reset
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> for Android 7.0 on deviecs with AES cryptio >50mbps that is.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> No, this isn't factory reset.  This is stopping the boot process to allow the user to know the device is modified.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Unless they want it done the same way it is done on ChromeOS
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Android 6.0 + knows if the system partition is modified or not by default, using continuous checks from DM-Verity
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> that's how it's done.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> I'm just trying to figure out if the OEM can legally shutdown the device if the System is modified according to that CCD above.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> I would hope not - It is one thing to drop support and some features (NFC payments/DRM/etc) but to actually brick or lock a user out of their own device is really a scary proposition.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> In my option, it comes down to who actually owns the device, the user or the OEM?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> This has industry-wide ramifications.  Verizon would have users bring devices back to service.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Yeh, it is a very slippery slope.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Wow - http://thehackernews.com/2016/12/linux-kernel-local-root-exploit.html
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, I just installed kali on my other laptop last night which is a rolling distro, so that side is safe
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Kali isn't exactly a "safe" distro.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> It likely hasn't been updated yet.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> You know what I mean, as far as the kernel goes
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> It likely won't receive updates for a while.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, true
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Kali is an Offensive Security distro.  Ubuntu is a Defensive Security distro.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> or debian
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> either way.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> I wouldn't really call ubuntu a security distro...
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> More of a production distro
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Well, in terms of security updates, Ubuntu is generally first.
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Hmm....
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I think they just sent a security update to all versions of Ubuntu
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> What I'm saying is: just like changes to Debian don't directly affect Ubuntu, changes to Ubuntu won't directly affect Kali.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Ubuntu is proactive about defensive security.  Kali isn't known for that.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Wow, T-Mobile may have made a huge security blunder
<floridagram4> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/JohnLegere/status/806556501070356480
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Look at the guy who logged in and got another customers information. I was able to replicate it and got 2 other customers details (phone number, email address and name)
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> https://www.xda-developers.com/t-mobile_digits_security/
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Yup. I want to hear T-Mobiles response
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> so what is DIGIT?
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> It's like google voice for T-Mobile
<floridagram4> <KMyers> That was one of the ones I got, censored a bit
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> oh
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> wow @Ivoriesablaze 's LG Neon got Marshmallow
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-08
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> If it's for a business card, why did you remove the contact info.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> it's my address
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> If you can't publish it, then why is it here?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> ...
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> cuz I thought it was weird that it had the LoCo name on it
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Start from the beginning.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> You are having business cards made.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> no
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> that is a business credit card application
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Oh!  The picture suggests business card, not business credit card.
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> #CreditCardChallenge
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> well it was just weird that the name was on there
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> You have to post a picture of it since the challenge was issued.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> the only place I use that name is for CON's
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> like ITPalooza
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Take the credit card challenge.
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> how about no
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers Is there a penalty for not taking the #CreditCardChallenge?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Why yes @AdamOutler - You do not get the prize package which includes an amazing selection of Prizes. This prize package includes an all expense paid trip to the Turner Guilford Knight Correctional Institute, a matching set of silver bracelets, food, and a personal bunkmate who will make all your fantasies (or nightmares) come true.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Transportation is included as well
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Well, there you go Aaron!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<maxolasersquad> I hear if you pretend to wear a VR headset it becomes a fun game.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sorry officer, I thought i was wearing a VR headset.
<maxolasersquad> Works every time, ... I think.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Can't find it on Amazon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WS0RCTM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?tag=slickappfp-20&ascsubtag=8ee7faf4bd9e11e6bf4da61d7de57cab0INT&ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3686AOLDPXXOD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Though it lists as 110
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's what I mean.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-09
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, You need to enter the promo code
<floridagram> <KMyers> X4JJTA4D
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Drat.  Expired
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Darn
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Free next cloud app
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, moved to it a while back. It also works with OwnCloud
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just opened it for the first time.  Didn't I pay money for own cloud app?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, You did but the source for the official OwnCloud app is on GitHub so you can build it yourself. Think of it as a donation
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Ah.  Yeah.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-10
<floridagram> <KMyers> Tempura!!!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I always want to put a T in there.. temptura
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think I went a bit overkill this time however
<floridagram> <KMyers> Shrimp, Broccoli, Cod and Green Bean
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I just got an Echo Dot and I love this damn thing
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> you're having too much fun with that fryer
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <KMyers> There are leftovers if you want to bring over a plate and grab some
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I want some.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That looks great!
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You'll never go to Chinese again
<floridagram> <KMyers> Well, it would be nice to have had sushi with it
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have definitely got my money out of that fryer. It only cost me $10 at a WalMart Black Friday Sale
<floridagram> <KMyers> I think I want to get a bigger one next
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can only do 3 pieces of Shrimp or 2 pieces of Broccoli per batch
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers try making french fries http://www.loveandoliveoil.com/2014/05/homemade-french-fries-with-fresh-garlic-and-dill-haute-dogs.html
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://i.imgur.com/IVz9vYO.gifv
<floridagram> * ahoneybun throws money
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, I did last week
<floridagram> <govatent> Aaron, you have a gaming keyboard right?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I do @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The razer blackwindow
<floridagram> <govatent> Sweet. It works in Linux right? Cause I just got the blackwiddow x keyboard
<floridagram> <govatent> They had a student discount
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea with a extra driver and some software to control the lighs
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *lights
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It works by default but not the micro keys without the drivers and software
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/lah7/polychromatic
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's what I use
<floridagram> <govatent> Sweet. I should have it next week in the mail
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Black window x chroma?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://terrycain.github.io/razer-drivers/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's the supported hardware with that driver
<floridagram> <govatent> Yup
<floridagram> <govatent> Although I may dual boot now for some games.
<floridagram> <govatent> After all the jokes Ive made
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Then that driver and software should be fine, 16.04 and 16.10 has support
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Did that internet bug ever get fixed in 16.10? where the connection becomes slow for no reason?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-11
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers gen 2 Pokemon will let you evolve your Scyther
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-06
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What's a KISS TFTP daemon for linux?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Use case is simple
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Want to run some TFTPd to xfer files to my cisco gear
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe scp instead?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I wish
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The box doesn't have ssh?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Direct connected over console.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It does support SSH
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> SCP doesn't appear to be supported however
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Let me test that theory.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> At first glance ... only RCP was supported
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If it supports ssh I think scp should work too, might just need a binary
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nothing comes up when you type scp?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's not my box that doesn't support SCP
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it's ancient IOS 12.0
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> What was supposed to be a quick and dirty Etherchannel / ibgp lab turned into a fml IOS upgrade
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> because 12.0 doesn't support etherchannel very well or any link aggregation protocol - lacp/pagp
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I suppose I could just xfer it over the serial line :|
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I apologise in advance
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 4M over 9600 baud
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> puckerrrrr
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/34273/can-i-pipe-stdout-on-one-server-to-stdin-on-another-server
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If it even has ssh do a pipe maybe
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, That should take a week or two
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Netcat
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or put the file somewhere and wget it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> netcat/wget on old ios 12?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Sftp
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> iOS 12 is new compared to these programs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> TFTP / Xmodem / RCP are my options here it appears
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> not iOS
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> IOS
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Just to be clear, not Apple
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tftp is best
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> We know, Cisco IOS, wget, netcat and scp have existed a lot longer
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Yar
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm sure they have. Cisco is just .. retarded sometimes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's 2017
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They haven't really gotten with the times
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I had a tftp setup a while back
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> just dont remember the software/daemon used
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> :\
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tftpd
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Do you have a way of getting files onto the machine
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Unsure what you mean.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Tftp program.  Putty will work on windows or tftp on ubuntu. sudo apt-get install tftpd-hpa.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If you don't have netcat or scp you can put it on there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Never knew tftp existed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *or that
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Arch here
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> tftp-hpa installed
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> tftpd MY/DIR/HERE fails instantly
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> man page states started by inetd
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> which I just installed
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Well, it doesn't fail per se
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Just ends immediately with no output via term
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ouch -- this is rough
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> can't even generate crypto for ssh rofl
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ATFTPD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> did the trick
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or atleast appears to be doing the job
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Loading c2950-i6q4l2-mz.121-9.EA1d.bin from 10.10.10.99 (via VLAN1): !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> anyone have a telegram group that discusses root and hacking?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> looking for a 1337 chat :)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Gosh, new image fixes everything
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @AdamOutler, Mobile?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> sure
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> or desktop
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Hrm - dunno
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> google / msg boards :D
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @AdamOutler hack Miami has an amazing slack with amazing sub channels for all sorts of topics.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's private invite. If you want to check it out, I'll get you invited
<maxolasersquad> Got an email from Google today. The shipment of my earbuds have been delayed. Ugh.
<maxolasersquad> It was supposed to be shipped yesterday.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-07
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> i've pretty much switched back over to firefox now
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> pop doesn't use wayland?
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, This
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze, Nope Xorg
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> interesting
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> i THINK i'm running pop... but everything looks the same
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> also, firefox 57 made me a convert
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> 57 I can't use
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> why?
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Enpass support
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Yeaaa
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> well, i'm using it
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> :-P
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> That's cool no worries
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> I'm on Chrome currently
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> i know, but what switched me to chrome in the first place was memory allocation and overall performance, it seems they've switched places, lol
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Screenshot (Dec 6, 2017 23:00:39)
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Android 8.1 Google image search uses black buttons on black background.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, What were they thinking
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I dont think I will ever switch from Chrome regardless of all of the resource issues. I have way too much synced and I do not feel that the FireFox sync tool is on par
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-08
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> Unless they have changed since you have used it last.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I went to chrome because back in the day Firefox was resource hungry. The new Firefox I fell in love with, but like Keith said, Google has my life with their sync integration.
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Which syncing features? Drive?
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> No Chrome and Firefox has sync features in them for history,passwords, extensions
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Right, I'm just wondering which parts of these sync features is indispensable on Chrome in comparison to FF
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> i imported everything to firefox... honestly wasn't that hard
<maxolasersquad> Pixel Buds came in today.
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> niceee
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> @maxolasersquad, Let us know when you lose them XD
<maxolasersquad> :)
<maxolasersquad> Someone stole my Costa's out of my car. I don't think I could handle losing these buds. I'd have to resign myself to just buying cheap garbage.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> Turns out that Freedos doesn't seem to like the Ubuntu flash drive.
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> Formated in fat16 and everything.
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> @maxolasersquad, How are they so far?
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Was looking into wireless buds, but the reviews on the Pixel buds are not so great.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-10
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I've made it to heaven
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Nice
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Where is that?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-03
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers @Ivoriesablaze found a picture on reddit of both the keyboards we were talking about https://i.redd.it/jivktltnr2x01.jpg
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> Someone has that keyboard at the office. He 3D printed it and the keys.
<floridagram-bot3> <ahoneybun> The one with the orange keys.
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, we're all gonna give that a shot as well, i think
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> It looks like the dactyl really is 1:1 with the kinesis without the bulk and is a little smaller than the manuform (the brown one)
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I like the idea of the layers and that I can take it with me as portable, which complements the kinesis
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> @KMyers That numberpad in the middle, I imagine you could do something like that or another custom keypad for your arrow and special keys
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> or just use a keyboard layer
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=57 looks like they average about a dollar per switch and the dactyl has about 70, but I think some distributors you can get it for under a dollar
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> interesting
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> how many keys do you think minimum?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> 70 I think
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> hm... still a pretty sizable investment
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Yes, you could put cheaper switches in but that's the buy-in for a mechanical keyboard
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> true
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> You said you liked red?
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-04
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> oh shoot, if we order over 100, we can get a price break, so that would be about 52.33 across each of us
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> http://www.maxkeyboard.com/cherry-mx-red-keyswitch-mx1a-l1nn-soft-linear.html
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> i'd be down for that
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> yeah
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'll still continue compiling information like bill of materials and gotchas and things
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> feel free to contribute information
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> I am down
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I think the custom keyboard keycaps is where joel will get happy https://techkeys.us/collections/keycap-sets
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> https://www.pinterest.com/nicolaspfefferl/custom-keyboard/?lp=true
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> ooh last linkdump promise https://www.pinterest.com/zFrontier/pbt-keysets/?lp=true
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> dor the cost of those keycaps, may as well just get a mechanical keyboard
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> hm
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I guess so, but the whole point is you're building a mechanical keyboard that's ergonomic
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> what about 3d printing them, and then get stickers to attach to them?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> xD
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Oh yeah keith was interested in printing they key caps
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> though, not sure what the process would be to maybe laser the letters on the keycaps
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> would probably take forever
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> you could probably print them out as a sheet once we got the dimensions right
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> then laser it in one shot
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> but yeah ould take a whuile
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> *would take a while
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> we'll cross that bridge when we get there
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> NVIDIA Makes PhysX Open-Source - Phoronix … https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-Open-Source-PhysX
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I thought you might like to poke fun at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_7xGj4tKYo
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> "This is for developers.  If you're not a developer, i recommend cutting this straight out of here and just using dex"
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Wow. Cringe
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Why do people STILL encrypt passwords?
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> holy cow
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I need to rage
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> STOP USING LAMBDAS LIKE ITS CANDY
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Link?
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I like lambdas.  They are optimized.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> sec I'll pull it up
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> https://github.com/IntelRealSense/librealsense/blob/master/common/model-views.cpp#L5433
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong but they define a lambda, assign it to a function and use it once as a function and nothing else about 300 lines later, polluting the method with more methods
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> save_to_json could have easily been another method, or even a class collecting the json operations into its own namespace
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> but instead I'm wading through this like its alphabets oup
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I could understand if maybe it was being returned like a closure but not even that, it's just me wading through noise
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Wait I'm mistaken on the last part, they wrap a lambda in a lambda and pass that
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'm still angry.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I would like to say that if you have a file that's 6000 lines long that's probably a sign it could be organized better.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Like break it up and put it in a folder
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> This lambda is almost 100 lines long https://github.com/IntelRealSense/librealsense/blob/master/common/model-views.cpp#L5461
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Sorry for the outburst I needed to vent 😔
<floridagram-bot3> <Ivoriesablaze> I can't tell if you have strong feeling on this subject
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I've just never had to deal with code that was so hard to parse and navigate, and I don't know if it's my fault or theirs.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Visual Studio is literally doing progress bars with intellisense
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> That never happens
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> I'm going between VS and emacs just to try and doubleteam it
<floridagram-bot3> <Abrerr> @RazPi, ^ me looking at predecessor's scripts
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> hnnnnngh
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I'm not really familiar with lambda in C.  In java they usually are helpful.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> There is no reason to make any class 5000 lines long though.
<floridagram-bot3> <RazPi> Thank you. I needed that validation 😭
<maxolasersquad> RazPi, https://dilbert.com/strip/2013-02-24
<maxolasersquad> I took over a code base once with every line in the equivalent of a try-catch block with the catch just silently ignoring.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> I just found out people stopped using 2-spaces after a period a long time ago.  But then I read and found out science suggests 2-spaces makes it easier to read text.  Should I worry about it?
<maxolasersquad> It depends on the use-case. For mono-space fonts two spaces can be beneficial.
<maxolasersquad> Which is what the two-spaces was originally used for.
<maxolasersquad> Variable-spaced fonts should use one space as the font should already be designed to for the correct width for readability.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> But universally they are not.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> The period is universally smaller than any other character or the space.
<maxolasersquad> I did a test in LibreOffice Writer using Liberation Serif at 12 points. Two upper-case Ts seperated by a space are spaced exactly three pixels apart. Two upper-case Ts seperated by a period and then a space are exactly seven pixels apart, more than double. Two upper-case Ts seperated by a period and then two spaces are exactly eleven pixels apart.
<maxolasersquad> The period adds four pixels of spacing, while a space is adding three pixels.
<maxolasersquad> Take from that what you may.
<floridagram-bot3> <AdamOutler> Nowhere near the amount from 2 spaces.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Anyone yet to a BBQ or meeting in the next 2 weeks (not this Saturday but next)
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> I currently work Saturdays.
<floridagram-bot3> <KMyers> Or Sundays would work
<floridagram-bot3> <SivaMachina> My weekends currently are on Wednesday and Thursday. So I most likely will just sit this one out.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-05
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.engadget.com/2018/12/04/fallout-76-canvas-power-armor/ @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @maxolasersquad, ha that's great xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler Having trouble staying focused while at home. Know anything good I could put int he background to help me stay on task? I'm considering running sims 4
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I listen to video game boss music
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> Mass effect 3 soundtrack, go
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> All the lo-fi stuff seems to work well also
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @RazPi - I think I am coping with the eminimal backpack. I only had to go back once for 2 small cables (USB C OTG and a USB C to Micro B).
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers oh man that's fantastic!!!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I have a small cable pouch on order to ensure I have all of the cables I would need to carry with me
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I am also looking for a small electronic toolset to carry
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> uh oh, raz is rubbing off on keith
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Well. My sleep cycle is a mess
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Shakes fist
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> What tasks are you trying to perform @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, For the toolset?
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  The tasks dictate the tools
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Wave+ Multi-Tool | Leatherman … https://www.leatherman.com/wave-832533.html?gclid=Cj0KCQiAi57gBRDqARIsABhDSMrO_2rolIFqhnNzXVO_HS3BzsCkSebwRyX6068-8vSDZGcN--w2NJYaAidDEALw_wcB#fo_c=1726&fo_k=f061e908d357f9f4f69626c65329863a&fo_s=gplaus
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Just minor PC things. I randomly need to install SSD at times. I am thinking a small iFixit clone
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> If I was looking for a single useful tool, that would be it.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I always carry a multitool and it will work in a pinch but it is not a replacement for a small tool kit
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Notice the tiny Phillips/flathead screwdriver.  Also has larger replaceable bits
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> That one in particular for electronics though.  It's not just a multitool.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I also need the occasional torx bits to open some things
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> I do like that though. I may need to pick it up as well
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> leatherman torx bit - Google Search … https://www.google.com/search?q=leatherman+torx+bit&oq=leatherman+torx&aqs=chrome.1.69i57j0l3.4906j0j4&client=ms-android-americamovil-us-revc&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8#lbl=OVERVIEW&pie=plaji-i
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> Those bit kits fit into the case.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> Ok... Now we are talking. I guess I do need to grab that
<floridagram-bot4> <AdamOutler> The tip tapers off well on the pliars and is fine enough to work with pins on random things.   The blades are great for stripping wires.  The only thing is you'll probably tend to put too much torque on the flathead screwdriver.   I broke mine once and they sent a free replacement
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> That's what I like about Gerber and Letherman. They stand behind their products and replace them when they fail
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> @KMyers, Hahaha xD!
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> But I am finally cleaning my room a bit this weekend.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> -week
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-06
<floridagram-bot4> <Abrerr> ${//YOU/A TREE}
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I think that image of linus torvalds makes me more uncomfortable than any of his anger tirades.
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> Like he's been taken by the pod people.[
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> *pod people
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> So I did quite a bit of typing tonight for work, and I have to say that my wrists only feel tight from use, but not sore! I think the kinesis a few weeks in, even though its a few awkward weeks to get used to it, is well worth it. I imagine the dactyl will be the same way.
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> I really urge anybody with even remote or minor wrist pain, if you want to nip the RSI monster in the bud early, really consider ergonomics.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> that's awesome
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-07
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> JJs has free smells
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You should stand in the store for a few hours like a creepy person. Say you are enjoying the free smells
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://imgur.com/gallery/HwyhzEg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Good Idea
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers How are you liking the vision kit? I'm looking at it more and more..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and the movidius stick
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have not gotten much time to play with it, you are more than welcome to take it for a spin
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm trying to decide whether its worth buying that or the stick, leaning towards that even if its less powerful because it provides a quick entry
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You are the only one who can be the judge of that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah 😕
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi>
<floridagram-bot> https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=en&pb=!1s0x88d9bf1a264975e5%3A0xf1719393907aa497!2m22!2m2!1i80!2i80!3m1!2i20!16m16!1b1!2m2!1m1!1e1!2m2!1m1!1e3!2m2!1m1!1e5!2m2!1m1!1e4!2m2!1m1!1e6!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipNhBCgXXk2Kh1cEry-FWJiflIuNGfXdseNiMkPY%3Dw284-h160-k-no!5smac%20and%20cheese%20board%20game%20cafe%20-%20Google%20Search&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipNhBCgXXk2Kh1cEry-FWJiflIuNGfXdseNiMkPY&sa
<floridagram-bot> =X&ved=2ahUKEwjBpp-O8o7fAhXMjFkKHR7WBxIQoiowDnoECAYQBg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Where is that?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Mac & Chess, 12486 SW 8th St, Miami, FL 33184
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That looks amazing
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hector
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah! I thought I'd pass it along x3
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Have you been?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-08
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Not yet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll wait for all of us to go
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Seems like an Ubuntu or Keith destination
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am game
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Why does this seem like a bad idea? It is like playing Russian Roulette if you are not paying attention to what side you put your phone on. … https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07J4XPR7N/ref=as_li_ss_tl?pf_rd_p=c2945051-950f-485c-b4df-15aac5223b10&pf_rd_r=HF8CD6JJAM7571HC4ZBB&linkCode=ll1&tag=kmyers-twitter-20&linkId=d995ee747631b7837f943a2e44ba975b&language=en_US
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have to say, if your on a budget you could do worse than little Caesars extramostbestest
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's just the crust is a little soft/yeasty
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers @Abrerr I have a favor to ask. If you know of packages you wish were compiled for Windows and/or windows visual studio let me know
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I'd like to add a portion of my site dedicated to building annoying dev packages. Like ffmoeg or OpenSSL
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *ffmpeg
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nano
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's my favorite editor
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Native VIM
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Maybe it already exists?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Mobaxterm doesn't count
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Although it's close
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> If you want a challenge, BusyBox.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That was the last guaranteed Nexus update
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> xD I was thinking like.. libraries
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr What's wrong with gVim?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> http://support.moonpoint.com/software/editors/nano/win.php @AdamOutler
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and busybox https://github.com/Alexpux/MSYS2-packages/blob/master/busybox/busybox.install
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> GVIM feels clunky in comparison - I guess it's because I can't launch it from a term like I normally do.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Mobaxterm kinda fills a void in that respect
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr You might like msys2
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's all windows native without cygwin type dependencies on cygwin's dll
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> pretty no-nonsense cygwin
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and compiles run on windows
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yeah
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> hrmhrmhrmhrmhrmh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> pacman - lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hey at least it -has- a package manager :P
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but I mean like - cygwin kinda does
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> you just point and click at it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and hope for the best
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think pacman is easier to use, it's all terminal based too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I gotta get a use case
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It's 99% linux at home
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and mobaxterm @ work
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> the problem with cygwin is everything you compile you have to attach the cygwin dll along with it, and there's a license attached to that, that prevents you from really doing anything commercial with it
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> +50 vivaldi tabs and 20 spreadsheets
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> omg are you an opera user
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> it's blink, isn't it?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> the reality is, it lets me rebind hotkeys. CTRL+W is my heart and soul. And freakin chrome/firefox/ie/whatever closes the tab.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> vivaldi comes from the same company as opera
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I work through VDI in a browser
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It does, I'm just saying it's chrome under the hood
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh I've had capslock to ctrl for ages, ctrl+w closes tabs in almost everything
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> mobaxterm looks neat :o
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I work in IOS and bash most days - I need mah ctrl+w
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> dude, I'd die without it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't doubt it! xD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> because I can just get stuff done
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> With my kinesis keyboard I can hit ctrl-w with my thumb and ring finger, that might interest you
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My sys admin came up to me yesterday
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Is that you on X system?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> yaaaa
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Are you using MobaXterm?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> yaaaaaa
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> "That's a major vulnerability, just checking"
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> DONT TAKE IT AWAY
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> DONT DO IT
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XDD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> IT HAS A BUILT IN X SERVER, AND I NEEDS IT
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You're right tho, from a dev perspective - that sort of attachment sounds bad
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> w/ Cygwin
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah x_x especially if you want to dist
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just use it for automating tasks really. match and pull files from X server - uncompress - rename the crap outta them, organize, then open all up in (lolexplorer)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> then the illusion melts and I have to sneaker net them between networks
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> any actual tools I build are basic af and done in powershell/python
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and soon R
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> because Rshiny
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> https://shiny.rstudio.com/gallery/
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> MSYS2 pacman looks like pacman pacman
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> :O
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What datasets are you running with R?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> VDLM2/AOA/CPDLC
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> air to ground speak
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Statistics on flights and stuff
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But it's mostly for providing context on large/multiple events
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers It's settled https://i.gyazo.com/d8a6f11c618ce8d4364e13e82e6a5ff7.png
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://webrtchacks.com/aiy-vision-kit-tensorflow-uv4l-webrtc/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @Abrerr I'm really interested in R, this shiny package looks really cool!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm more of a Python guy, but my shop is totally into R and I can't deny it definitely looks suited to the work I do
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll need to become more fmailiar with it as I do more NN work
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> NN work?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just need to spend a few weekends playing with R
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> my short 10 minute bouts with it are always frustrating lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> https://shiny.rstudio.com/gallery/genome-browser.html
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^ when I first saw that - so nice looking
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Well, crap. Guess I'll just go do R stuff now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What is nn work?  Is that where you wear clothing?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> R was introduced to me in one of the books as a shortcut for getting derivatives xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So for any weight modification formula, you need its derivative to backpropagate iirc
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've been trying to make time for personal projects again
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, This
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah :\
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler If you're interested, you can actually buy this thing at target https://www.target.com/p/google-vision-kit-aiy/-/A-53417081
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Wow 96 missed messages, what did I miss last night?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Should I SQL injection it and download the database?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn. That's sloppy
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/TrumpIPv6
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> got a free google home mini.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Spotify?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.androidauthority.com/google-home-mini-spotify-trial-930940/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> yea
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am maxed out on Google Homes
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I used to actually be a spotify prem user. but when google came out with family plans for music and youtube red i switched over.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> had Spotify not fell behind on family pricing against apple and google, i would have still been a user.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i did use a different email for this because in order to get the mini for free you need to be a new user signing up for their trial service
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> shipping claims it will be one month though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-09
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers .. I'm going to get that vision kit tonight.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You can borrow mine if you want
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I would but you might never get it back >_>
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> also I want to be able to bring it over so we can both hack at it together
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it'd be cool if we were both playing with the same platform :o
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it could help us motivate too?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That works as well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow...just wow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What the hug am I looking at?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Did you order that?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> no I didn't.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I got an email about an upcoming kickstarter.  Apparently it's a cryptocurrency phone.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> the phone itself is cryptic
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Do you know if you can put that aiy kit on a raspberry pi b+
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I believe so
